# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 2 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

Summary of Turn 1

  The war began with the march of the  Legions of Kas through Garnak, Istivar, over the Crystalmists, then on through the Yeomanry and Keoland.
  Although the Legions of Kas plundered as they went, no major battles were fought, and the Legions of Kas - after some debate - decided not to assault Keoland.
  Upon reaching the Principality of Ulek, the Legions of Kas were informed that passage via the ships of the Pomarj and Dark Union were waiting for them.
  They embarked upon these ships, and set sail, landing on the south coast of Nyrond.
  Once there, the Legions of Kas assaulted Nyrond, which was whelmed by the 5 million strong army invading their nation, although Rel Mord held out for many days.
  Upon the taking of Rel Mord and the brutal subdugation of all of southern Nyrond, the  Legions of Kas and their leader looked to particpipate in the Battle of the Flinty Hills, but before they could do so, Vecna and all his Legions appeared throughout Nyrond and assailed them.
  The Legions of Kas were overwhelmed, for Vecna had 10 to their 1.  They fought a bitter battle against the hopeless odds, dying by the hundreds of thousands, and they gave as good as they got.  However, in the end they were forced into the cities of Nyrond which they had taken but a week earlier, and besieged.
  Vecna and his Legions could have totally obliterated Kas and his troops, but his triumph was interrupted by the arrival of Iuz and a large force from the Empire of Iuz.
  Vecna and his Legions disappeared, leaving about 2/5ths of the Legions of Kas still alive, and Iuz and his forces untouched.
  Nyrond lay in ruins.

  The combined fleets of the Pomarj and Dark Union had been successful in landing Kas and his Legions, but now they came under all out attack from the fleets of Varnaith, aided by forces from Celene, and by an underwater assault from the People of the Shining Grottos.
  Although the Dark Union sent mages to aid it’s beleaguered fleet, the poorly prepared ships - which had been stripped of armaments to carry such a large force as Kas’s, were easy prey, and the entire fleet ended up being sunk.
  The fleets of Varnaith lost only a few ships, and the People of the Shining Grottos suffered almost no losses.

  Early on, the Pomarj was considered an ally of the forces of evil.
  They supposedly invaded and conquered the Technomancy of the Lortmils, with surprising ease.  All too easy, for it was a fake, and the treachery of the Pomarj was unmasked ... alas, too late for their erstwhile allies to do anything about it.
  The Kingdom of Ulek, long an enemy of the Pomarj, allied with them, and the Lortmil Technomancy joined with these two.
  Celene, now allied with Varnaith, also joined, which prompted the Welkwood to also join.
  A new confederation of powers had emerged in the southern Flanaess.

  It is well for them that this occurred.
  The Torilians of the Church of Shade had successfully infiltrated Greyhawk City, then conquered it and the lands about.  They had brought their entire Planar Army into the Flanaess, and with their own people and Shades combined, their army numbered in the millions strong.
  They swept west and south out of Greyhawk in a  sudden storm.
  The lands of Dyvvers were overrun quickly, and the city fell under a swift siege, and was whelmed by the Shades.
  The Wild Coast fared no better, although the people fought back harder, and the cities of this  region fought with all their ancient stubbornness and independence against the invaders.
  It was all futile.  Those who survived the attack, and all the civilian population that could be saved, fell back into the Welkwood, into Celene, or even into the Pomarj.
  Surprisingly, Gnarley Forest was not attacked.  However, deeming it undefendable, the people of Gnarley Forest fled west and south.
  A defensive line has been set up, stretching from Verbobonc in the northwest, southeast through the western Gnarley Forest and Welkwood, to the Pomarj.
  The defenders hope they can hold this line against the Shades;  the Shades are already massing an assault line of their own.
  Very surprisingly, the Cairn Hills, just east of Greyhawk, were not assailed by the Shades, nor was the Bright Desert.  There was heavy troop movement in both of those regions, but nothing came of it.

  The Kevellond League was caught offguard, and totally unable to protect Dyvvers in the east, because they were concentrating on war in the west.
  Aided by the Coalition of Light and Shadow, with it’s Faerie, and the elves of Highfolk and Vesve Forest, not to mention the warriors of Perrenland, the main armies of Furyondy and Veluna swept south and then west into the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks.
  Another great force, backed by Keoland and the Yeomanry, swept into the Hellfurnaces.
  The demipowers Murlynd, Keogtom, and Heward led the charge against the humanoids of these mountains.
  They found most of the defenses abandoned, and the drow and giants had mostly disappeared, apparently into the deeps of the Earth.
  Because of this, they easily reconquered all of Geoff from the giants, and the three forests of the region fell to them.
  They swept higher and higher into the mountains, wiping out the humanoids, killing them by the tens of thousands, destroying encampment and fortress alike, until the humanoids of the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks were permanently eliminated as powers of the Flanaess, and only a few humanoids escaped, hiding out in remote areas of the mountains.
  The combined forces of the Kevellond League and the Coalition of Light and Shadow met one major setback, and that was when they encountered the robots in the Barrier Peaks.
  Thinking these easy prey, the united forces attacked.  They were met by laser cannons, particle beams, and high explosives.
  Thousands of men were killed in the swift slaughter, and the united forces made a hasty retreat from the area.
  Fortunately for the united forces, the robots did not give pursuit.
  The Vale of the Mage was  initially attacked along with the rest of the Barrier Peaks, but when the treason of the Pomarj was discovered, the attack was called off, and a truce was agreed to.

  The Baklunish Confederation had set up defensive lines against Ket in the east, and a huge defensive line against the expected arrival of Vecna in Tovag Baragu in the south.
  However, no attack came.  
  Ket remained silent, with little troop movement.
  Vecna did not even bother to plunder Garnak, which had been evacuated, but swiftly teleported out to deal with Kas.
  The titans and halflings of Esmerin, and the forces of Orcreich, finally arrived to aid the Baklunish, and to fortify their defensive lines.

  In the far west, the Alliance of the Crescent prepared for war, but no war came into their lands.
  Chaos came into their lands with the Sending of the Wanderer, with many towns and villages burned or looted, and rioting and anarchy in the streets of their cities.
  So it was across all of the Flanaess, too.
  The situation was made worse when a Second Sending came from the Shadow Empire, and then a Third Sending from Toril itself, and a Fourth Sending from Vecna.
  Many people, peasants and soldiers, died in countries where ruthless efforts were made to regain control, and even in more lofty places like Veluna and Highfolk, martial law had to be declared.
  Then an even greater wave of chaos hit, as the agents of an unknown force struck, murdering hundreds of important people - mages, clerics, officials low  and high, and spread rumors and propaganda that was all too easily believable in the situation at hand.
  Once more, chaos struck at every country, and once more many thousands died as ruthless efforts were made to quell the disturbance.

  The Dark Union set up the Olympic Games of Torture, with those who had rioted and looted and been captured, as the first people to enjoy the sport.
  The Dark Union invited everyone to show up, and many did .
  One showed up by the name of Anabstercorian, who proceeded to throw a psionic blast that deafened everyone in the arena permanently.
  Escaping the wrath of the Union, Anabstercorian with a lot of evil laughter returned to his mighty citadel in the Godspires.

  Anabstercorian was also seen on the battlefield in Nyrond, where he fought at the side of Kas against a special strike team that had been sent to eliminate Kas.
  The result was the death of both Tenser and Philidor, and the Legions of Kas managed to take the bodies, and resurrection of these two is not possible now unless the Dark Union desires it.
  Again, a gleeful Anabstercorian retired from the battlefield before he could be caught.
  The Solistarim, under Anabstercorian’s command, readied their defenses in case retribution was sought.

  The Elven League, led by Delrune, invaded the League of the Warlords.  After a very bloody battle to gain the river crossing, they occupied all of Artonsamay, and threatened Riftcrag.
  The Helllord of Riftcrag and Sanctus, leader of the elves, have challenged each other to a  personal duel, and this is expected, although treachery is feared by both sides.

  The Dark Union launched it’s great attack.  An attack against many nations.
  Almor was invaded.  Almor had been invaded by Aerdi in the Greyhawk Wars, and had  learned many lessons, and they were prepared - but it was for naught.
  The strength of the Dark Union was too great, and when the people of Almor attempted retreat, they found Nyrond behind them in flames.
  Almor capitulated, begging for mercy from the invaders.
  The Dark Union invaded the Grandwood, seeing an easy prey, but it was not to be.  The Grandwood had been made into one giant deathtrap by it’s inhabitants, and when the forces of the Dark Union came in, they blundered into a quagmire that killed thousands of them.
  Infuriated at this defiance, the Dark Union summoned Salamanders to burn down the entire Grandwood.
  However, the defenders of the Grandwood conjured, through multiple weather summoning spells, one giant thunderstorm,  which covered all of the Grandwood, and which rages to this day.
  The efforts of the Dark Union in the south were further hampered when the forces of the Grandwood actually came out of the forest, and struck into the heart of Ahlissa, burning towns, stealing cattle, slashing crops, and causing general mayhem.
  They were bolstered by another small force sent from the Hollow Highlands.
  Although the Dark Union repelled these attacks easily, it slowed and hampered their efforts.

  The Dark Union had far better  luck in the north.
  There, in Adri Forest, the Lost Elves awoke from their long, frozen, sleep.  Evil and terrible, and wielding weapons from the Arcane Age, these elves united with the Dark Alliance, and swept through Adri Forest with a vengeance.
  Elves, gnomes, and doughty rangers all fell like chaff before them, and when the treants summoned the trees and forest spirits, the Lost Elves  summoned their own fell spirits and dark trees.
  Branches and leaves rained down across Adri Forest as tree struggled against tree, and explosions and vapors, and wild magic storms, filled the forests as the spirits fought each other.
  The Lost Elves were quickly triumphant, laughing as they put all their foes to the sword, and taking the women and children to their great city as slaves.
  The County of Ulek fared  worse than Adri Forest.
  The forces from the Isles of Woe, well named, crossed the Nyr Dyv, and entered the County from the west.  Hit by anarchy and  chaos from the Sendings and the effects of so many officials disappearing or turning up dead, the County of Urnst had no effective defense against this invasion from the Unholy Knights of the Isles.
  The warriors of the County were massacred;  a few escaped, along with a remnant of the civilian population, into Celadan Forest.
  The women of the County were taken as slaves back to the Isles, and the children were either killed or likewise enslaved.
   The horrified people of the Duchy of Urnst, who had focused on their northern border against the uproar in Nyrond, now turned and fortified their southern and western borders.
  Seeing what had happened in the County of Urnst, every able-bodied man and woman in the Duchy of Urnst voluntarily joined the armed forces, and deployed to the borders or to strategic places throughout the country.
  For now, the Duchy of Urnst has hostile forces on all it’s borders.

  The main army of the Dark Union, led by the self-proclaimed God Emperor himself, swept into the Flinty Hills on it’s way to Nyrond.
  The dwarves and gnomes of the Flinty Hills put up a surprisingly strong resistance, and briefly held back the  invaders.
  The Dark Union invaded the mountain nation of Garrel Enkdal, and penetrating into the mountains they broke into the underground chambers and fought the defenders hand to hand.
  The Dark Union would easily have conquered both nations, especially since the Lost Elves were now joining them, except that other developments happened.
  The Elven Alliance of Delrune had sent it’s largest army south, to pass around the Rakers and join up with the Swanmays of Timberway Forest.
  This force ran straight into the advancing army of the Dark Union, and the battle was on.
  To the aid of Delrune came the Gnomish Spelljamming Fleet, having been forced off the battlefield of Nyrond.
  To the aid of Delrune came forces from Nyrond, who had been stationed there to assist should an attack come from that direction (and it is fair to say they were in despair, for their country was burning behind them, and they fought mostly out of pride and long held hatred.)
  To the aid of Delrune came large forces of Good Cloud and Storm Giants from the Rakers.
  This combined force drove the Dark Union out of Garrel Enkdal, and the battle became centered over the Flinty Hills.  It would afterwards be called the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  Evil forces from the Dark Swamp came up behind the Dark Union, obstenably to aid them, only to fall upon them from the rear.
  The Swanmays and their allies swept down through Ratik, and also charged into the rear of the Union forces.
  The battle swayed to and fro with great slaughter, huge losses on both sides.

  The dwarves of Greyspace then arrived, in their giant spelljamming mountains.  They sent one, however, as a suicide missile, straight into the Union army, hoping to obliterate it.
  This move misfired badly.  The mountain was travelling at extreme speed, and friend and foe were entwined, and it is now thought that the dwarves somehow accidentally misaimed the mountain.
  In any event, the mountain slammed into the very center of the battle.
  The explosion was massive, and was heard in Rauxes, 1000 miles away.  It killed a large part of all the forces present at the battle, and it effectively destroyed the people of the Flinty Hills.  They lived in underground chambers, and these collapsed in the earthquake caused by the explosion.

  It seemed the Battle of the Flinty Hills was  over, as all sides began the retreat, carrying their wounded and trying to regroup.
  However, both the Union forces and the Seldanoran forces, after regrouping, charged back into the combat, and the battle resumed.
  Many of the other forces involved also returned, bringing reinforcements, and from the Dark Union hundreds of thousands of peasants, believing that the Emperor was truly a God (he had survived the mountain falling on him!) came rushing onto the battlefield,  cheering the Emperor and willing to sacrifice blood and life for his glory and the greater glory of the Dark Union.
  The battle of the  Flinty Hills is still raging today, a terrible stalemate in which neither side has gained the advantage, and hundreds of thousands of people  and beings lie dead and unburied on the battlefield, along with the wreckage of many spelljammers, flying ships, and several Flying Citadels the Sky-Sea League lost.

  In the far south, the Hive Cluster turned it’s full might on the people of the Amedio Rainforest.  Fleets of spelljammers came to their aid.
  The unaided people of the Amedio Rainforest were whelmed and destroyed, and their villages put to the torch.
  Too late, the forces of Varnaith arrived, and establishing many beachheads swept the invaders back into the forest.
  That battle rages to this day, with death and pitiless deeds throughout the tropical rainforests. 

  Further west and south, Suhfang landed a large naval force on the shores of Zindia.
  Help arrived shortly after from Erypt, as a massive fleet of ships arrived, and their warriors debarked.
  Varnaith would also send up overland, across northern Varna Bay.
  However, only the Varnaithians were accustomed to jungle warfare.  The people of Erypt and Suhfang were desert and semi-desert people, and accustomed to fighting in that terrain.
  They met a determined force of lizardmen, riding raptors and with dinosaurs charmed into service.  Backing this force was the unholy magic and creative genius of the star dwarves and star gnomes.
  The intial attack was thrown back with great loss, until the Varnaithians arrived, and began to instruct their allies in how to fight in such an environment.
  Now, battle rages all across Zindia, the invading forces and the defenders running circles around each other.
  Strikes have been made successfully into the great chambers of the star dwarves below ground, and there is death and slaughter in those dark places as a game of cat and mouse is being played by both sides amidst the endless passages and gloom of the Underdark.

  - - -

THE LISTS POST - TURN 2

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 2

  2nd Month of the IR 

  7th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Reaping (Common)
  Goldfields (Olven)
  Snake (Nomad)

  4th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 34  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 8  
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 24
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD), PL 0

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 23

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Wild Coast (LOST TO MELKOR)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 988

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  25
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 17, Current PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Eastern League) 

  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 21
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 3

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 17
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 14

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
   Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL PL 6

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadowlord Rhamagaum (PC, Shade lich, very high level mage, evil) PL 2

  Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord of the Shadow (NPC, demon, evil) PL 2
  Shadowlady Ahlissa (NPC, female drow, shade, very high level enchantress / rogue) PL 2
  Shadowlord Waganard (NPC, lich, very high level spellcaster, evil) PL 2
  Shadowlord Azorgax, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, very high level sorcerer, evil) PL 2
  Shadowlord Sauros (NPC, shade mind flayer, very high level psion and assasin, evil) PL 2  
  Shadowlord Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince of Netherese and Archpriest of Shade (NPC, shade, very high level spellcaster, divine and arcane, evil) PL 2

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 70
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  Undead (undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6


  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

   - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 29
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 44
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 34)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 2

  Valkys, refer to the Planar Arms Race below for your additional points from Planars

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 4
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

   - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S) Current PL 4
  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 35

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 112 + 7 from publicly known Race results (not including the Magical Arms Race)
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 88 + 3
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 67 + 7 from known Race results below
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 8 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 53 + 7
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 43 + 4
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 112 + 8
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 91 + 8
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 89 + 7
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  Somewhere around 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99 + 8
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 39 + 7
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 7
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 137 + 8
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 80 + 8
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 92 + 6
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 87 + 7
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 2
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 91 + 8
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 63 + 5
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 80 + 7
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106 + 7
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 28 + 6
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 + 7
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50 + 3

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 3
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 3
Bonedagger 3
Creamsteak 3
Dagger 0 
Darkness 3
Mr Draco 3
Festy Dog 3
Forrester 3
Forsaken One 3
GnomeWorks 3
John Brown 3
Kaboom 3
Kalanyr 3
Maudlin 2
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 3
Sollir Furryfoot 3
Turrosh Mak 3
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 3
William Ronald 3
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

ou wanted the names of those I was sharing tech with
on turn 1. I thought you knew them, but since not,
here's the list again:

Alyx 4
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 4
Bonedagger 4
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 4
Darkness 4
Mr Draco 4
Festy Dog 4
Forrester 4
Forsaken One 4
GnomeWorks 4
John Brown 3
Kaboom 4
Kalanyr 4
Maudlin 3
Lord Melkor (Talos) 4
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 4
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 4
Uvenelei 4
Valkys 2
William Ronald 4
Zelda 4

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx  (secret)
Anabstercorian  (secret)
Black Omega  (secret)
Bonedagger  (secret)
Creamsteak  (secret)
Dagger  (secret)
Darkness  (secret)
Mr Draco  (secret)
Festy Dog  (secret)
Forrester  (secret)
Forsaken One  (secret)
GnomeWorks  (secret)
John Brown  (secret)
Kaboom  (secret)
Kalanyr  (secret)
Maudlin  (secret)
Lord Melkor (Talos)  (secret)
Rhialto  (secret)
Serpenteye  (secret)
Sollir Furryfoot (secret)
Turrosh Mak  (secret)
Uvenelei  (secret)
Valkys  (secret)
William Ronald  (secret)
Zelda  (secret)

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 1 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 1 (evil undead)
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 1 (good undead)
Mr Draco 1 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 1 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 1 (evil undead)
Kaboom 1 (good undead)
Kalanyr 1 (evil undead)
Maudlin 1 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 1
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1511
Anabstercorian 1501
Black Omega 1501
Bonedagger 1501
Creamsteak 1501
Dagger 1501
Darkness 1501 
Mr Draco 1501 
Festy Dog 1501
Forrester 2100
Forsaken One 1501 
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1501
John Brown 1511
Kaboom 1519
Kalanyr 1501 
Maudlin 1511
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1501
Rhialto 1501 
Serpenteye 1501 
Sollir Furryfoot 1501 
Turrosh Mak 1501
Uvenelei 1517.6
Valkys 1501
William Ronald 1501 
Zelda 1501


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE RULES POST - TURN 2

  RULE 1: TURNS 

  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
  Unless I post otherwise. 

  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

  - - - 

  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

  Post to the thread. 

  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not work. 

  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
  You Post to attack. 
  You Post to defend. 
  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much in one month of game time. 
  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

  - - - 

  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

  - - - 

  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own.

  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are successful. 
  You can make alliances. 
  You can betray your alliances. 

  - - - 

  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.) 

  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn. 

  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race. 

  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build: 

  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
  18 indicates World War One technology. 
  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
  30 indicates ICBMs. 
  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
  39 indicates your first space shot. 
  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield. 

  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented when. 
  It is quite an eye opener. 
  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based on your point total and the chart above. 

  - - - 

  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced. 
  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

  - 

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power Level to advancing your civilization. 
  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
  Do not post this to the boards. 

  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution. 

  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently.
  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level, permanently. 

  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

  - - - 

  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.) 
  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

  - 

  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed. 
  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

  - - - 

  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

  - - - 

  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  THE CURRENT REALITY 

  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service. 

  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has. 

  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn. 

  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic (See below in this rule.) 

  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions. 

  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use. 
  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once. 
  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet. 

  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race. 
  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic. 

  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets. 

  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.) 
  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you
remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
  Do not post it to the boards. 

  The Reward: 

  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn. 

  The Penalty: 

  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails. 
  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race. 

  Additional Rules: 

  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

  You may share your research. 
  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Etc. 
  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely. 
  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost. 
  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and
  300 points in Power Level lost. 
  Etc. 

  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice. 


  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic. 
  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present! 

  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves. 

  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic. 

  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic. 
  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic. 

  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails. 

  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following:


  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava. 
  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults. 
  You can build ships that will fly. 
  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery. 
  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface. 

  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates. 

  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please. 
  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph. 
  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.) Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a
small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
  A Mythal could allow: 

  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.) 
  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal. 

  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.) 

  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack. 
  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked. 

  If you have 10th level magic, and your PC (not your NPCs) directly confronts an enemy PC or NPC, you may KILL that PC or NPC beyond resurrection, leaving him or her permanently dead (unless the Power running that PC or NPC gains 10th level magic to bring the dead one back.) 
  If your PC is facing more than one enemy PC or NPC, you cannot pull this stunt.
  Their combined defensive strength means you must fight them normally. 
  You can only pull this stunt once per Turn. 

  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times.  (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

  - 

  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless
death, or anything else that pleases you. 
  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.) 
  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated; the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked. 

  - 

  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so many actions in a Turn. 
  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  This section is under construction. 
  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

  I am still considering this one. 

  - - - 

  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace. 

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

  - - - 

  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send forces to Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of this to Oerth as they please. 
  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it. 

  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force, because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United Commonwealth. 
  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack, including Vecna and his Legions. 
  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following restrictions: 

  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive to do so. 
  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

  - 

  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of Vecna, to penetrate. 
  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will post the news. 

  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very shrewd diplomacy. 

  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
  Hope Isle, PL 500 
  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

  - - - 

  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions. 

  The above applies to NPCs. 
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further. 

  - - - 

  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR. 
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently. 
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it. 
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom, 

I am sorry if I gave the impression I was speaking for you. I ask your pardon. 

The Kevellond League and the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent most humbly ask that you pardon our language. We did not seek to offend. We humbly ask that you please transport the forces of the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent to the areas near Dyvers and the Wild Coast to fight the Shade. 

Can the Sky-Sea League move these troops to fight the Church of Shade? Also, as way of apology both the Kevellond League and the Alliance will send Thayadon Fafsoni 20 barrels each of their finest wine.

The Sky-Sea League is an honored ally, and we ask your forgiveness and your aid in our hour of need.

If Kaboom agrees, then Uvenelei's forces will board his vessels and head to fight the Shade.  If not, I will have to hold most of my forces on the Hellfurnaces Front.

As Zelda has given me control of her forces, big news

A large force of barbarians and Wind Riders of Telchuria storm down from the Northlands into the North Kingdom of Aerdi.  They will seek to conquer territory.  If faced by a greater force, they will fight a fighting retreat.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Battle raged at the streets of  Avers, small city near The Free City of Dyvvers, recently, like the entire region, conquered by the forces of Shadow, its population turned into terrible slavery, while chosen were presented with offer to become Shade themselves. But now, treachery of Turrosh Mak allowed enemies of The Shade to attack its forces from all sides. 

Battle was furious as attackers,  forces of Kevellond League, clashed with less numerous Shade defenders, mostly Shade humans,Drow and Undead, who were, however taking huge advantage from the darkness that they conjured on the battlefield. Fireballs, lighting, shadowbolts , ice and negative energy waves were taking a heavy death toll on soldiers from both sides, but Shade wizards were more numerous and Shadow Magic was mostly unknown to enemy.


Leading the Shade was a mighty wizard, one of Netherese Princes, throwing spells of death from afar, riding a Shadow Dragon.. He casted a spell  unknown to enemy wizards, and soldiers of the enemy suddenly fell a Shadow of Terror in their hearts, and they bacame shaken, fighting without vigor. But many spells and arrows were turned against him, and he fell with his mount.

But attackers were still unsuccesful, until reinforcements came, including a large group of clerics. They prayed and Light came forward, and dispelled The Darkness. Many undead on the site of   The Shade were destroyed, many broke their formation in panic, and it seemed to be the end of battle.

But it wasn`t, for suddenly a terrible howl was heard, and a horde of  planar nightmares emerged  upon the battlefield. Cruel Yugoloths, raging Shadow Demons, beasts of Shadow and creatures from Negative Energy Plane, always eager to feed upon the living. But their leader was the most terrible, he was resembling a huge Balor, but his body was composed of shadowstuff and cowered in flames. He was emanating so much terror that few could stand to him instead of running, and these few met swift death from his black axe and flaming whip.

Recognising a fiend of awesome power, Archpriest of Pelor called upon his most powerful magic, and  conjured a shining gate to the realm of his God, and called for the help to fight  The Darkness. And from the gate emerged  celestials, led  by a Solar, beatiful and  shining in glory. Hope returned to the soldiers of Kevellond, they realised that planar terrors called by The Shade are powerful, but not that numeorous as it seemed at the begiinning. 	But the mighty demon came forward to challenge a champion of good. Solar intensified his light, he bursted of white flame so strong that most present couldn`t even look at it. He spoke with a voice beautiful but determined:

Begone Black Flame of The Abyss,  I wield The Light Of The Holy Sun, I wield The Flame of Pelor! Begone!

What responded was a voice of unspeakable hatred:

You fool, long ago I abandomed the chaos of Abyss for the pure Darkness of Shadow Plane! Behold, for I  am Baelros, Demon Lord Of The Shadow, mightiest of Shadowlords, and your existence ends here! 

Then his fire, his darkness, expanded, and seemed to be greater than the light of Solar!  Then they clashed, light versus darkness, white flame versus black flame! They soon became covered in smoke, but when it vanquished Solar was no more, only the gold armor was lying, with Baelro`s axe in the place when the heart should be. Demon Lord  had few minor injuries and his black blood could be seen.


That totally broke the morale of Kevellond troops, and the battle was soon over. Suddenly black portal was opened near Baelros and a beatiful Shade female Drow emerged from within., emanating an aura of power and commanding.

- You are to late for the battle!

-Yes but I see a victory for The Shadow!

- What was defeated was only a small part of enemy force, because of  Turrosh`s Mak betrayal we are besieged from all sides! We have reserves, but it might be not enough against all our enemies!

- I assure you that this stinkning half-orc will soon be punished! I will personally lead the strike force to kill him, together with Sauros ! I have also visited our allies on the west, they will soon strike with terrible might! Our enemies will fall before the wrath of Shadow! 

Than she laughed maliciously.


----------



## Forrester

A message is sent out to each of the nations of Oerth:


Greetings, all, from your friends on Toril -- the United Commonwealth. 

We are glad that your visit to our world has shown that, in reality the Wanderer spoke nothing but lies, and that the Commonwealth is a force for good and for peace. 

So I'm sure you won't mind us moving in for a little while -- away from the action. 

A few million men and women, many of them scientists, are landing in Uvenelei even as you read this message. Next month, we plan to begin research into your odd magic, not to mention the strange way in which technology works in your world. 

Those of you who find us threatening are more that welcome to speak with us about your concerns -- and Vecna, if you absolutely feel threatened, know that we understand, but that you need not worry. We may be able to be talked into working only on technology, and not magic . . . there is room for negotiation. 

Finally . . . there is little doubt that our enemies, such as the Church of the Shade, will use our visit to try to rile you up. Try to convince you that a grand Torillian invasion is coming. Try to unite you all against us. 

Know this: It is but a dirty Shade trick. It would be good if we could expect more of them, but we cannot. Also know that we brought enough men and women to protect ourselves from such nonsense. 

And if we desired, we could have landed our millions in Greyhawk, with complete and utter surprise, and taken the Shadow Throne from the Shade in a heartbeat. But this, we did not do. 

All we wish is peace, and a place to do our research. I recommend that you all stop your warring, return to your homes, and do the same. Oerth has seen enough bloodshed this last month; why shed more? 

Lord Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Copied Posts from the Vital Information Thread*

I thought most of these posts deserved a place in the main IR thread, so here they are:

  - - -

  William Ronald

  Edena is in the Eastern Time Zone of the United States. 

  This breaks down to 4 p.m. in the Central Time Zone in the U.S., 3 p.m. Mountain Time, and 2 p.m. on the West Coast of the U.S. 

  I am six hours behind GMT. So, 5 p.m. EST in the US equals 10 p.m. GMT.

 - - -

 Anabstercorian

  Heh! Those crazy torture peoples. 

Well, I had kind of hoped to participate in the Torture Olympics, but Edena, I heartily approve the course of action you chose for Anabstercorian. I'm loving this guy more and more!
  "Gleeful"... The perfect word to describe him in combat.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  You naughty little scuid, you really like sabotaging my entertainmen tprojects, don't you?   
  First the cult of ooze (from the first Greyhawk IR) and now the olymipcs. I would almost be upset at you, but you did aid us in battle so I forgive you. 

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Hmm, this suspiciously sounds like something Zagyg told me he was planning on doing. His plan involved a Thunderstone the size of a boulder, however. Guess he forgot to go through with it.  

  ZAGYG'S idea, not mine. Blame him.


  - - -

   William Ronald

  What about the whoopie cushion on the throne of the God Emperor of the Dark Union?

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Oh crap, I must have a leak in my security; how did you find out about PLAN B? 

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Willians, Uvenlei 

  Hey! You guys are not being nice. I just wanna kill and torture people, I never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it. 


  - - -

   Uvenelei 

  So I take it the Olympics were just you repeatedly stabbing yourself? 

  - - -

   Black Omega 

  Coalition of Light and Shadow Interlude 
  4th Month of the Torilian Year 
  Siobhan Silirevnur's Study - Highfolk 

  The once neat and tidy study is now piled with charts, scrolls, maps of current positions, maps of projected enemy movement and maps of projected counter attacks to projected enemy movements. And in the middle of it all is Siobhan, silverhair mussed from lack of sleep.
  Luckily green leather doesn't wrinkle. Gazing over the reports of huge battles, betrayals, and
staggering losses one thing is on her mind. 

  "Morre! I'm Bored! Boredboredbored! Why did they assign me to do this? I'm a seelie, fun and flighty! Why not a dwarf, they love being reliable and dutiful." 

  The young page enters, carrying a armful of scrolls "I'm sure I don't know, ma'am. Here's the
reports from The Kevellond League. They had some success but it didn't go as well as we might have hoped. Dyver's was taken and there is heavy fighting still along the front." 

  Siobhan sighs, nodding "Ok. We'll consult with the generals later on troop movements. Take a letter. Dear Archcleric Hazen of Veluna. We deeply regret hearing the news of the loss of Dyvers. Of course, we'll providewhatever assisstance we can. However, we also must view with concern your crackdown on dissidents in your lands. While some of them were clearly enemy agents, others might have legitimate grievences. Once you start down the slippery slope of oppression..it's hard to stop..because..because it's a slope...and slippery! Um..you clean that up, something about oppression only breeds resistance, maybe promise to look into
grievences later. That way if you lose the war you won't have to worry aobut it. Deepest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie Court, Glittering White Flame of Titania,
  Undisputed Mud Wrest..no, scratch that. It never impresses the clergy for some reason." 

  "Next up." the fae brightly went on "To Azaghul Doomhammer of the Dwarves of Perrenland.
  Our deepest thanks for the fine work that has been done building up our defences along the borders. We can't help but think more strongpoints could have been built if you did not stop to add statues of dwarven heros and engravings, but we understand you want everyone to know who did the work. It has come to our attention that you are planning to participate in a revolution. We've consulted the maps and determined there are no such people as the 'Industrials' so we can only assume this is some obscure cause. Please note the Seelie Court has no sense of humor about lawless rebellions. If you have a grievence, we'll be happy to work it out with you after the war. Deepest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie
Court, the Hammer of the Seelie Smiting the Rocks of Evil." 

  Then a sigh from the young fae "Ok, Suppose I should get this one over with. Hope he's not too upset, he's had a rough time this past month. Dear Vecna, Thanks for your invitation to dinner, but really, a date between us could never work. You're dead and I'm alive for once thing. You've evil and I'm good for another. Thanks for the enameled halfling skull set in bloodgold, but really, I have nothing to wear with it. Best wishes, hope we can still be friends.

  Siobhan." 

  - - -

   Kalanyr 

  Black Omega- Dang that Vecna part is funny! 

  IC-Hmm I think I will have to send Siobhan Silirevnur a bunch of Bloodroses from the 374 layer of the Abyss. I like Fae 'specialy with Ketchup (OOC-demons are a little flighty too ones with 48 Int probably are worse since they are thinking about 8 or 9 things at once) and Elf-Blood wine. I like Fae. "Someone send the flowers or a pack of Abyssal Kittens whatever you find first" Kalanyr shouts to pne of his demonic aids. The poor Quasit flies off looking confused. 

  OOC-Sorry couldn't resist.


  - - -

   Black Omega 

  OOC - Sounds fine to me, this was just a bit of fun. Wars can't be -all- violence and mountains dropping on people. Siobhan might get a little suspicious of the ketchup scented perfume sent as a gift though.

   - - -

   Anabstercorian 

  My own little role playing. 

  Somewhere deep beneath the godspires, the sound of thunder is heard. 
  In one of the largest of the Solistarim's caverns, Anabstercorian is engaged in training with the best and brightest of his warriors. He is a target, powerful rays of all kinds ricocheting off of his dweomer-shielded form, his eyes wide with amusement. 
  << Come on, you silly mammals, hit me! I'm not moving all that fast. >> 
  Lightning bolts and rays of fire and beams of energy blast towards him, only to sputter and ricochet from his magical shielding. 
  << Good, good. You show promise. Now, keep attacking! >> 
  With a thought Anabstercorian sends pain shooting through their bodies, manifesting Mass Recall Agony. The mages wince, some fall to their knees, but a few merely scream and unleash more arcane power. Anabstercorian slowly hovers to the floor, nodding. 
  << Better. But still, too many of you cannot fight the pain. You must grow stronger. >> 
  Turning on his heel he floats out the door, enjoying the effects of a Persistent Fly, and seeks
out his slime pools, peeling off his magical items and sliding in to the bilious muck, closing his eyes, and thinking... 
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi had been properly chastised for its foolishness. Kas still lived, and
  Vecna still lived, and neither of them held grudges against him. No one had attempted to assault his fortresses yet. Things were going well. 
  Blasted Angels. He'll show them yet...

  - - -

   William Ronald 

  Did you get the message I forwarded to you from Uvenelei? I will protect my Hellfurnaces front and, as per Uvenelei's message, deploy his forces against the hostile Shade forces.                                                                          

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Moves for Turn 2 

  I'm going to be in class (I hate midterms so much) when turn 2 starts up, so I'm posting my moves now. 

  The Aaqa forces in the Baklunish Confederation: This army right now is 25 PL. I'm going to send in my latest technological advancements for them to use (my 4 PL in the tech arms race). William has control over this force; they will be deployed where he decides they need to be, and he'll tell everyone where that is when the time comes. 

  The Lyrn/Ishtar forces: I've asked Dagger to stop on by (NOT drop on by ) and pick up 40 PL (25 Lyrn, 15 Ishtar if it matters) worth of these troops with his mountains. If he has the mountains to spare, then these forces are also under William's command. If he doesn't have the mountains to spare, I move as much as I can with teleports and any help I can get from any other allied spelljammer fleet. Again, all these troops are William's for now. 

  Strike Force: This force is now 15 PL strong (3 Aurican, 6 Zagyg, 3 high level  clerics/psions, 3 planar dragons). It is also under William's control, on the stipulation that if any state of the Crescent is attacked, they leave at once to defend it. 

  Also, Edena: The preliminary PL total listed for me is wrong. I have 124 PL if I'm right. 
  Have fun.

  - - -

   William Ronald 

  The flying citadels and ships of the Sky-Sea League will move Uvenelei's forces to oppose the Shade Army. The former move 20 mph and the latter move at 30 mph. There will be 75 PLs of Uvenelei's foces up against the Shade. These are deployed to defend Dyvers and retake the Wild Coast. 

  I will have to defend myself on the Hellfurnaces front. I will send a small force (15 PL) to defend against the shade and make sure Furyondy and Veluna do not fall. With Uvenelei's troops I am able to focus on the Hellfurnaces.

  - - -

  Zelda 

  Oh hoh, suprising had to be away, and be have had our first war already. Do you still miss me to join, or should I just stay reader and give my lands for someone else to play with? 

  Ok, now I read the tread, and it doesn't look that bad. While I am away would William mind playing my people? 

  (I am away for weekend too).

  - - -

   Turrosh Mak 

 Edena I just e-mailed you a generial overveiw of my plans and how I'm spending PL, Tech sharing, Etc...

  (Yes, and it will be posted here)

  - - -

   William Ronald 

  With Uvenelei's troops marching against the Shade, my troops attacking the Hellfurnaces, and Zelda's pulling a big surprise, things will be VERY interesting very soon.

  - - -

   Forrester

  I gotta say, I love the fact that Forrester the multi-racial PC is PL 5 - Stronger than Kas. Gotta love that. Hey, I've earned it!


  - - -

   Turrosh Mak

  Yes you have

  - - -                                                                                                       

   William Ronald

  It looks like Forrester is here to kick someone's butt. 
  Glad to have you here! 

  I am well defended with Uvenelei's forces against the Shade. As I am handling his forces while he is away. I will state a list of any and all captured Shade agents will be sent to the UC of Toril for their use. Perhaps they and the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur can put the Shade prisoners on trial. Do they impale people in Kara Tur?

  - - -

   kaboom


  I speak for the sky-sea league. I do. NO ONE ELSE can state what the sky-sea league is doing without my permisson.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

From the Raker Mountains a Force of Humaniods and Giants from the Essenbaudos move south to reinforce the Dark Swamp Horde, which took heavy loses at the battle of Flinty Hills.

In the Sea hold Peasant Levies are raised, which are set to work digging trench lines and building fortifications allong it's southern border.

In the Pomarj and Lortmill Technocracy, Earth Elementals and Dao help with the fortification of those areas.  A long series of thrench lines are dug allong the Wild coast area controlled by the pomarj.  Turrosh Mak asks Kessel Gnomeworks to lend Gattling Guns and crews to man them to those lines.

Allong the Northern Wild coast, Kelden's army begins constucting Rough fortifications using Walls of Iron and Walls of stone spells.  Earth Elementals Patrol the grounds beneth them searching for sappers. The Gith Spelljammers watch the shade forces from the sky.  Kelden refuses to give any ground to the shade's formidible army.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena:

Shade wizards will scry for Turrosh`s Mak location. After he is found, a very powerful strike force will be sent after him, consisting of very powerful wizards and assasins, led by two Sahdowlords: Ahlissa, a very powerful Shade Drow enchantress with some Rogue levels and Sauros, Shade Mind Flayer, mighty psion and assasin( both have CR around 40). Power level of this strike force is 4, they will kill Turrosh Mak, take his soulbinded soul and teleport back.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To the God King Of the Great Kingdom:*

Know that Our Betrayal of you was not without a great deal of debate among my advisors.  Yet in the end, it was decided that your aims and ours where of a much diferent nature. with your alliance with the Shadows, a decadent race, who much like the former lords of the Pomarj, would see all arround them in chains, we knew that we would have no choice but to turn on you.  For the sake of my nation and it's people.We have fought long and hard to be a free nation. We will not be the shade's slaves, nor yours.
  and of  your alliance to Kas the destroyer. Kas is a madman, more mad than even you.  and beware, He is more versed in betrayal than I could ever be.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Posts from the IR OOC Thread*

creamsteak

  I offer a hand to Sollir... sorry about getting heated up... 

  That was a great war up north, anyone agree?

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  No problem, this is fun anyhow, one question though, aren't mostof your items are nulled out by your antimagic stone anyhow (except for your sword since its a lesser artifact?), also, check Phibrizzo's stats, I have 140+ ranged weapons at my disposal, thanks to the half-machine template . Maybe we can try a huge GoD in the Fight Club sometime with all the IR chars 

  - - -

   creamsteak

  My horse speed is unaffected... and I don't think weapons or armor would hurt me too much. 

  I was going to just stay completely out of range... I have that advantage with an Oathbow. 

  Anyway I am pretty sure you would have led, but it would have been undecided. Read rule 12, PC's don't die in turn 1. 

  Hey, for kicks, here is the YOU WIN speech. 

  Sanctus first feints a charge to attempt to bait Phibrizzo at him then takes a right angle evasion and sheathes his sword. Sanctus continues at this angle at the average horse speed of 50 ft. till his Oathbow is in hand and knocked. Sanctus turns to each side and can't see the fiend... 

  "Damnit... without my sword drawn I can't see him when he is invisible..." 

  Sanctus speeds up to his magically enhanced speed (on horseback) of 100. He draws his blade again and sees the rancoring creaturn rushing at him. Without a doubt Sanctus loses his breath when he narrowly dodges a shot fist. 

  "What in all of the 9 HELLS!!!" 

  The creature stops for a second to pause and reconsider his strategy. It is apparent that Sanctus had all intentions of pelting the Slaadi from a distance and maintaining that distance. The Slaadi's invisibility allowed him to get close... but as long as this horse was faster he wouldn't get another shot... Unless he hides better... 

  Sanctus was whipping around, confident that the creature had not moved from its position he fired a volley... all misses. Sanctus realized that he couldn't win the fight up close with this creature well beforehand. Sanctus didn't know about propeled claws either. He had no idea what to do... but he knew to stay away. Sanctus draws his sword up again and began to move away in an attempt to keep the creature visable, but out of range. 

  The Slaadi threw out a fireball to test the spell resistance and reflex of the Paladin. The fireball hit flawlessly... or almost flawlessly. The black Ioun stone repelled the fireball quite efficiently. The Slaadi realized it was either an anti-magic field or some kind of spell resistance. 

  Sanctus Punitor decided to enable his invisiblity and haste now. The Slaadi of course doubled up his own. The Slaadi however did not have an inate way to notice the invisible Knight. This posed little threat when of course the Slaadi cast his True seeing spell. Just slightly too late, the Knight scored a quick strike to the creatures arm, but only hit the steal plating around it. Fleeing as quickly as possible the Knight tried to dodge the sudden fly of another fist. The fist was about to colide, and Sanctus lept from his horse. 

  The Slaadi now had his chance, and began to rush towards the opposition with claws ready to bear down. The Knight set up a defensive stance while his horse doubled around. 

  "Damnit... wait one second..." 

  Sanctus prepared to swing his blade hoping for divine intervention. Sanctus thought knew this creature could take him at this range. Then Sanctus realized that divine gods had been manipulating his whole life. He raised his blade for only a second and then threw a wave of tiny balls of light at the Slaadi. Each Ball a Lantern Archon. The Slaadi couldn't be harmed by suchj pathetic creatures, and the creatures actually hugged on to his celestial nature. 

  The Slaadi looked up, and the Knight was riding away on his horse, trying to gain the gap again. Tiny pathetic balls of light were attaching themselves to him like children. This reminded him of his other half. The fiery insects were then squished, quickly and violently. Sanctus began riding at the Slaadi, Bow knocked. 

  Both armies gasped. Hundreds of thousands of brave men and beasts turned away. Five Arrows in the head of one Half-Celestial, Half-Robot, Chaotic Evil, Death Slaadi. One Elven Hero with one severed arm, one shattered leg, and one ripped out eye. Sanctus Punitor began to cry out in pain, realing from the death he felt in his limbs. The Slaadi was much healthier... looking. In fact the arrows had been enchanted with a brain parasite secretion that was commonly used to paralyze Celsestials. Sanctus had been afflicted as well... the slaadi had his own poison covering his claws, a natural poison that was used to kill his opposition instantly. Sanctus was crying. Sanctus was remembering the cultist woman who bore his child. The Mosfungus that had killed his father and was supposed to kill him as well. His immunity to poisons went far and wide, but this poison could only be encountered from this Slaadi. Sanctus realed over and fell to the ground. The battlefield was now facing the two wounded... or dead leaders. The Slaadi stood up and started laughing, vigorously.
  Nobody was looking that way though. 

  Interfectio-onis Ferrum, a Paradox forged blade, began to glow. The Blade of an evil tyrant, reborn as its new and pure self. The blade began to speak to the Slaadi and Sanctus Alike.
  The blade stood up of its own accord, floating in the middle of a battlefield by a dismounted horse, and a nearly dead knight. The Blade laughed aloud for but a sylible and then screamed, in some long forgotten language, an incantation. 

  Three Celestial Solars awoke. The Celestial Mens Mentis, The Guardian of Paradox, and The Guardian of Rangers all appeared. Mens Mentis appealed to the spirit of Sanctus Punitor to stay here, where it was most needed. The Guardian of Paradox used powerful healing magic to restore Sanctus Punitor's body. The Guardian of the Rangers watched the Slaadi and its hoardes movements, prepared to unleash all Heaven if they moved. 

  Sanctus stood up again, mounted his horse and stated, "Again?"

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

   Either way I feel like a winner to be playing with very good roleplayers here, unfortunately I don't have the skill to type something like that as if I'm pulling it outof my hat, this battle should prove interesting though. 

  Edit-What is an oathbow anyways? Isn't that from Relics and Rituals?

  - - -

   creamsteak

   Pre-typing... its all I have done... every move I have done was plotted the day before, except the last stuff with just me and you... notice how much less-constructed it is. 

  I just remembered.... 

  I hate mountains 

  especially ones that fall out of the sky...

  - - -

   creamsteak

  +3 bow with a 300 range that speaks elvish... and I have to take an oath to use it, and an oath to protect the elves was my choice. 

  So max range of 3000... which is pretty good, then if we were actually playing I would have to carry about 2000 arrows because I would need a natural 20 to hit.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Funny, Creamsteak I took that test that you had on your link, and I got the same thing you got, and if I wasn't a scorched earth tank it said I would be an asteroid  
  Isn't it funny too that the person I duel against lives in my own state, weird eh?

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  By the way, turrosh mak, out of curiosity, how long HAVE you been planning that betrayal?

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Ha, but you seem to perfer the forces of good, I guess you can call me your alter-ego or rival, since I perfer the forces of evil 

  - - -


   creamsteak

                                  --------/\ 
                                  -------/--\ 
                                  ------/----\ 
                                  -----/------\ 
                                  ======== 
                                  --------O 
                                  -------/|\ 
                                  -------/\ 

                                  Bad Mountain squishy squishy owwy owwy!' 

  Fine my evil alter ego who- Lives in the Same state 
  Would be the same character in a video game registered to the new enworld messageboard on the same day 
  Uses Uber characters while I use Average Guy 
  Uses Evil While I use good 
  And is conveniently my next door neighbor in the IR...

  - - -

   Turrosh Mak

  Oh my. Since before I contacted you about an alliance  
  Did it surprise you?

  - - -

   Bonedagger

  I don't prefer them. The thing is that Vecna don't fear them either. He is just making sure that Kas get as much damage as possible. Worry about the guy that's going to kill you first. World domination can wait

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  to tell the truth, it DID suprise me. good job with it!

  - - -


   Turrosh Mak

  Bugbear does a little bow and flurrish 
  Thank you good sahr
  It was quite stressful for me though. I always had this feeling that you were on to me 

  - - -

   Bonedagger

  To bad about Gnomeworks though.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Actually, i missed the start of the thread, so could somebody explain what actually happened to him?

  - - -

   creamsteak

  I joined in the last two hours... so whatever was going on before that I am clueless too...  and somebody sure is persistent about my grandwoods... 

  Most argumentative: Me and Sollir (There were two other guys who were a million times worse... who? 

  Most Lucky: Gotta say me... I held on to some places that may have fallen otherwise 

  Most Cocky: Whoever got away with dropping a mountain on me 

  Most Lost: I think Iuz got pretty ganged up on... but I don't know about how much he lost 

  Most Scaredy: Vecna, who fled from a duel and will continue to do so forever. I do respect it because it was the smart decision, but it was cowardly. 

  Least Active: The Hellfurnaces? 

  Best Trick: Mountain 

  Best Trap: Grandwoods 

  Most Likely to Save people's buts in turn 2: Everyone that didn't contribute 

  Hardest work ahead of him: Edena 

  Best Roleplaying: Me, only because I didnt read anybody else's posts 

  These are my votes.

  - - -

   creamsteak

    If you ignore all the wars you were involved in, what war was most interesting to you? 

  I definitely liked the sinking of Kas Fleet. The betrayal was none of my doing and it was awesome to watch [read]. 

  Good Night Sweet IR, Hope to Kill you in the Morning.

  - -- -

   LordMelkor{Talos}
   Member

   JohnBrown war between us doesn`t make sense! See my email! I also sent email to Serpenteye concerning this!

  - - -

   Bonedagger

  Me? 

  Oh well. If it was. All of the things I have planned require me to be present. Waiting for others to do certain actions. 

  If it seems like I have been online a lot it's true but not normal. I'm a student and right now I'm home working on a project using this board to relax from the serious stuff But I will soon be going back to normal rutine. 

  As it is going now rulings on movements are made in the turn. Not in the end as I thought. 

  I like to stil be a part. I'm just not a very fast poster (As I'm doing other things while playing). Hey if I didn't want to play I would not had let Vecna leave when Iuz turned up

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Iuz, Kas and Vecna agreeing on something reminds me of a line from Phil Foglio's MythAdventures. This is a paraphrase based on my memory. 

  Hero: So, let's see the next thing you are going to tell me is you like puppies and roses. 

  Evil Wizard: I do, marinated in butter together for 2 hours at 400 degrees Fahrenheit. 

  Any more detailed thoughts on the proposal, Bonedagger?

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Euhh Edena you missed the part that I mailed you when I threw 90 PL at william...? Because
  I wouldn't be there omg.

  (Yes, I goofed on that one ...)

  - - -

  Maudlin

  THE SCENE: A carriage of human bones, rolling along the banks of a river, drawn by a dozen Nightmares. 

  PAN TO INSIDE 

  The giant skull that is Acererak turns to Iuz forlornly. "I could have been a contender! I coulda been somebody, instead of a bum which is what I am. But I'm gonna be there for the next one!"

  Zouron

  finally gee let's all give a big hand, it seems people rather wanna deal with vecna then kas umm.... okay we let Vecna kill (or attempt as the case was) the only one that saved the world from total domination by Vecna, and help out Vecna??? umm sir mister Dead can you take this order please, one world of people willing to give up their tickets to the afterlife. 
  Personally I thought Kas was a gonner earlier well except his undead forces (hey did you really try to drown the undeadas well!? Hello they are sorta out of breath already!). 
  Because he undead are dead does not mean they cannot rise again, animate dead forexample just requires a mostly intact corpse or skeleton (or corpse with a true anatomy for zombies). and Create Undead spell just needs a corpse.. a slain zombie is a corpse so 

  Ohh and again I really really liked the mountain missile, nuclear missile... dark age style! 
  *boy: mummy! I think the sky is falling 
  *mother: no darling the sky isn't falling. 
  *father: just a Mountain being tossed at us!

   - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

   Edena, I think I mentioned that we summon planars from Gehenna, Shadow Plane, Negative Energy Plane and create undead? And Maudlin could you extend black color on the map to Dyvvers and Wild Coast?

  - - -

   Maudlin

   I wondered about that... You can summon 3 planar groups AND mass-summon undead?
  Thought it was an either/or thing, I'll have to start bringing in some more then  

  (You can indeed do that.)

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well we have plenty of slaves, especially after recent conquerings, we can offer their souls to the planars along with technology and a chance to wreak serious havoc and prey upon the living! And we are very strong magically, we have remmants of Netheril, so we can raise many undead, there should be many bodies in the region!

  - - -

   creamsteak

  I am curious to who attacked the Gnarley... They were in the Lortmills by the beginning of turn 1 I thought... They were supposed to be training with rifles. 
  Thats my only problem... otherwise I messed up where I did, and I won where I did... and I'm ok with that.

  - - -

   dagger

  Okay, Okay....I'm coming clean. 

  I lobbed the mountain, but it wasnt supposed to do what it did, honest! 

  I didnt realize the dwarves wouldnt be able to do even half of what I wanted, heck, im supprised they even did it. But of course, Edena added in a little something extra......  

  I felt bad last night though after reading Edenas post.

  (Yes.  It is my fault the mountain did what it did, not Dagger's.  His plan should have worked.)

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  By the way Turrosh Mak, you are dead, almost.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One
   Member


   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Netherlands
   Posts: 82

  Darkness we (Kalanyr + Festy Dog + Me) Emailed our actions but we just got ignored for about 99% and the part he did carry out was done by the wrong person with the wrong amount of PL so that wasn't really a succes..... 
  And if we keep starting at the last time I'm out.... Sorry but then I can just sit here each morning read what happend how I got bashed again and my troops just got killed and didn'e even fight back last night when 141 PL stood there and got owned by 20-30 PL who lost almost nothing.... I made me feel really sad when I read that... such nonsense. So I was really really excited to be in this IR and spent alot of time mailing and planning but it all seems to go to hell because we start at 23:00 here while I have to get out of bed at 6:45. So If we start 2 hours earlier I can participate for the first 3 hours which should do really really fine. But as it goes now me Kalanyr and Festy can't participate no matter how much we want. School and School for them and Sleep for me (Europeans of 18 who have to go to university have this problem ). So if we could start the 2 hours earlier would be great. I really really like to participate and I'm honored I can but to see it all go awry because of the time... You get my drift so I and hopefully some other will feel the same way.

  (This won't happen again.  If it does, I would rather end the IR that so disappoint people.)

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Maudlin and Edena 

  I'm pretty sure the Dark Union of Oerth conquered almost all of Nyrond. According to Edena's posts we took all the cities of the nation. If any part of Nyrond is not yet conquered it would be a thin slice of land in the north. 

  I like the crater. LOL

  - - -

   Edena_of_Neith

  And yes, Nyrond has fallen. 

  The Dark Union is a lot bigger now. 

  It holds Adri Forest, the County of Urnst, Almor, and most of mighty Nyrond. 
  It still does not hold the Flinty Hills or Garrel Enkdal, for the Seldanoran Army, the Swanmays and their hosts, the good giants, and the remaining Nyrondese forces have fought them to a standstill. 
  Things look grim for them, however, for Kas and his remaining forces, over 1.5 million strong, are sitting in Nyrond, quite capable of striking northward. 
  And a new power, the Sahuagin Empire, has emerged in the Solnor Ocean and formally allied (not joined) the Dark Union, with a Power Level of 20. 
  Something that the forces of good did not expect, and did not want, and did not need, right now.

   Edena_of_Neith

  The forces of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, Lyrn, and Ishtarland are finally arriving in the Baklunish Confederation. 
  By the hundreds of thousands, they are coming, along with their genie allies. 

  However, the greater part of their forces are still on the march, and still far to the west of the Baklunish. 
  They will take another Turn to arrive. 

  The forces of Orcreich and Esmerin are fully arrived, and deployed, along with most of the force sent overland by the Celestial Imperium.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

   A question 

  Does my and Mr Draco's armsraces stack when out total powerlevel is calculated? 

  (No, it does not stack.)

  -- 

  I thank you most humbly for the Sahaguin. With the Union navies rotting on the bottom of the sea we could need some naval power.

  - - -

   Bonedagger

  If hell is a state of mind I would wonder what Greyhawk would be considered right now? 

  - - -

   Kalanyr
   Member


   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Australia, GMT +10
   Posts: 556
                                  About the 234th layer of the Abyss I guess. Hell just isn't chaotic enough.

  - - -

   Maudlin

 The map current for Turn 1 is up at its normal location... Indeed the Evil Empire has gotten quite a lot bigger than I had it  
  Also, the crater was apparently not to be reconciled with the scale of the map, so I had to remove it. *pout* It was an actual meteor crater from Arizona somewhere, even 

  (The crater was neat.  It's just the Flinty Hills are over 100 miles across, and the crater is only 1 mile across.)             

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, Shadow Empire was supposed to be very powerful, but our level isn`t among the highest. Could you add the following NPC`s and add their power level to those of mine: 

  Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord of The Shadow, pl 2 
  Shadowlord Rhamagaum, mighty spellcaster and Shade lich, pl 2 
  Shadowlady Ahlissa, Shade, Drow, female, very high level enchantress and rogue, pl 2 
  Shadowlord Waganard, powerful lich, pl 2 
  Shadowlord Azorgax, King of Shadow Dragons, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon and sorcecer, pl 2 
  Shadowlord Sauros, Shade Mind Flayer, very high level psion and assasin, pl 2  Shadowlord Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince of Netherese and Archpriest of Shade, very high level spellcaster, divine and arcane, pl 2( his stats in LOD are from 40 years before)

  (You may have only one Player Character, and the NPCs are already given. 
  However, you have made a tremendous effort in your private posts to me concerning these people, with a great deal of time spent.
  In this one case, I will make an exception, and put these people down as NPCs. 
  I will place Rhamagaum as your PC on the Lists.)


----------



## Turrosh Mak

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *To Edena:
> 
> Shade wizards will scry for Turrosh`s Mak location. After he is found, a very powerful strike force will be sent after him, consisting of very powerful wizards and assasins, led by two Sahdowlords: Ahlissa, a very powerful Shade Drow enchantress with some Rogue levels and Sauros, Shade Mind Flayer, mighty psion and assasin( both have CR around 40). Power level of this strike force is 4, they will kill Turrosh Mak, take his soulbinded soul and teleport back. *




Well, That's just not Cricket.

Unforntunatly, since this was addressed to Edena and thus Out of Character knowledge, there is little I can do about it, other that hope my own Psions detect the plan and warn me.  If not, then turrosh and his bodyguard will fight them to the best of there ability.


----------



## Forrester

There's a 5th level spell in Tome and Blood that protects against most Scrying -- and then, of course, there's Mind Blank which protects against ALL scrying. 

I'd be shocked if Turrosh didn't have one or the other going. It's not as if he's a 20th level fighter strolling around naked with no bodyguards, no equipment, etc. 

Now, if Vecna decides to pop in, you could be in trouble .


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Very true forester, Both I think are reasionible precautions any one of us would take.  
And I'm not naked after all.  Worse case scenario, they come to get me, kill me, but I kill one or both of the shadowlords


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am pretty sure that our epic level wizards can overcome Turrosh Mak`s protections. I woould prefer Sauros dying rather than Ahlissa.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *I am pretty sure that our epic level wizards can overcome Turrosh Mak`s protections. I woould prefer Sauros dying rather than Ahlissa. *




I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Serpenteye

*A beginning*

The fell energies settled on the two corpses and they raised an agonized shriek as their souls were bound and twisted by the God Emperor himself. The bodies convulsed and seemed to throb and bloat impossibly. It seemed their bones should break and their skins pop like bubbles by the strain of the transformation. A thick black liquid oozed out of the tall ones mouth and he began to mewl in a sickening voice. "I serve to live I live to serve I will serve, my life is yours. Please let me serve you, please, my soul is yours, my soul is yours."
The blue one wheezed and twisted on the floor but he also raised his hands in supplication. "I worship, worship you" A horrified look crossed on his face when his creator remained silent. 
"You may serve me," the golden robed man answered finally, his eyes flaring for an instant as the growing power of his divinity surfaced and then sank back to the core of his being. He had also been changed, perhaps as much as the bodies on the floor, perhaps much more. He always thought of himself as a God now, he had proven his power to himself, and to him power was all that mattered.  
"Rise, Tenser, Philidor. Rise and serve me" The two creatures, once men now something very much different, gazed at him in awe and relief. They knew the new purpose of their lives. Their old selves had been fools, they realized that now. They had lacked focus and direction, they had never known the glory of the one true God. They remembered their old lives, retained their old powers, but they had been given new ones by their new master and they hated who they had been. They would serve.

The battlefield of the Flinty hills looked unchanged. Ravens and vultures gorged themselves on more corpses than they could ever consume. Another kind of vultures walked not far off, the nechromancers had been very bisy the last weeks and corpses rose as they walked on. In the far distance fires and lightning bloomed and lit the night to the brightness of day. Great clouds of poisonous gas roiled across the battle and killed friend and foe alike. The cries of wounded filled the air but they were drowned by the cries of adulation as the God-Emperor and his two new servants stepped out of thin air. "Advance the flanks and hold the center," the deep commanding voice of the God Emperor said. "Perhaps this time we'll be able to outflank and surround them" he mumbled to himself. The battle had been going poorly resently, but he had hope that it could yet be turned into victory. "Philidor. Tenser. Join the right flank. Xaene and Drax, you join the left. I will hold the center." His servents bowed their heads, they could no longer even consider disobedience.  

--
Meta: Tenser and Philidor have been raised as undead and been added to the power of the Dark Union.

Maudlin: The Dark Union holds all of Nyrond, not just half.


----------



## Maudlin

In the darkest hour of the night, portals open throughout the rural regions of Idee and Onnwal. From each of these portals drop about a dozen shapes, without sound. Carefully harvested squads of deadly Bodaks silently lope towards the nearby settlements, quickly overwhelming farmers and fishermen in their sleep with their killing gaze, sparing no-one. After their grisly work is done, they disappear again until the follwoing night, when they are joined by their new spawn.

Inexorably, during the nights, they move inland, overwhelming ever larger cities with ever growing legions of Bodaks. Unless the counties' defenses catch on before the swarm has reached the capital cities, by that time they will face thousand upon thousands of the creatures; and for the final sieges these will be aided by mighty necromancers from the Black Academy to get them into the city and neutralize defenses.

---------

During this time, Acererak's minions have burst from their confinement in the Vast Swamp, and move to overwhelm the forces in the Hollow Highlands (who are still mostly away to fight Ahlissa, I think) These attacks follow the usual pattern for an Undead Horde, but on an undreamed-of scale. Huge swarms of lesser undead choking the horizons, screaming mad groups of vampires throwing themselves at defenders and villagers alike in frenzied bloodlust, columns of huge Nightwalkers striding the lands, crushing everything they meet. And all of it led by a thing of utter nightmare, a floating titan's skull that shrivels entire villages by a mere look; that slays the greatest heroes in its path before they can even reach it. As soon as a pocket of resistance is met, the great skull appears, floating over the battlefield, and its unliving minions rally with an order of magnitude more viciousness and might.

(The effect I'm going for is devastating those regions and adding their PL to my Undead score )

Serpenteye - Talk to da man  I was told 2/3rds, so that's what I changed.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Turrosh mak*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *To the God King Of the Great Kingdom:
> 
> Know that Our Betrayal of you was not without a great deal of debate among my advisors.  Yet in the end, it was decided that your aims and ours where of a much diferent nature. with your alliance with the Shadows, a decadent race, who much like the former lords of the Pomarj, would see all arround them in chains, we knew that we would have no choice but to turn on you.  For the sake of my nation and it's people.We have fought long and hard to be a free nation. We will not be the shade's slaves, nor yours.
> and of  your alliance to Kas the destroyer. Kas is a madman, more mad than even you.  and beware, He is more versed in betrayal than I could ever be. *




"We will stand were we stand. The lines have been drawn and we have made our choices. I will not betray my allies, if I must die for it then so be it, I shall fight on to the end. I do not ask for your mercy, I will not take what I will not give, but I do ask you to listen. The innumerable forces of the United Commonwealth of Toril has arrived in the lands of the far west. They are a far greater threat than the Shade could ever be. Did you not see what they have done to their own world? Your kind has been twisted and perverted beyond words to describe. These new allies of yours have committed cruelties to your people I could not even imagine before i heard of them. Even now I am outraged by their crimes. And now they seek to build their power on Oerth. Wether they intend to rule the planet directly or via some of their puppets the fate of the world will be the same. Consider were your true interests lie, who is your true enemy and who would be the lesser of two evils."

The God Emperor of the Dark Union


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Information publicly known to you, from e-mails sent to me*

KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY DARKNESS

  The Baklunish Confederation now has the full strength of Esmerin and Orcreich, and some strength from nations further west, on the ground in their territory.
  According to Darkness, the Baklunish troops are digging in and holding there positions ... UNTIL either Darkness or Williams (who has been given the authority by Darkness to use these troops) makes a further statement on the boards.

  The assault on Zindia continues without relent, the combined strength of Varnaith, Erypt, and Suhfang hammering away at the defenders in the equatorial rainforest and Below.
  Erypt is being fortified, with high powered undead and mages guarding all strategic points, and troops deployed.
  Esmerin is using the forces they did not send to aid the Baklunish to fortify their country.

  Darkness states Williams has complete authority over his troops (but must keep Darkness's PC safe!)
  If Williams cannot be present, Williams may designate SOMEONE ELSE to run Darkness's forces, and Darkness has authorized this.


  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY FESTY DOG

  Based on his e-mails read so far:

  A large force from the Hive Cluster is heading to Zindia, to help the star dwarves, gnomes, and lizardmen there beat back the assault from Erypt, Suhfang, and Varnaith.
  A massive force from the Hive Cluster is assailing the Kevellond League - the long threatened attack has started.
  The Kevellond League is under heavy attack in the Yeomanry, Sterich, Geoff, and across the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks.

  CONCERNING THE SHADES

  They are more powerful than first thought.  You have a PC and some new NPCs to deal with.
  Here they are (I am allowing this because Lord Melkor has devoted endless time and numbers of posts to these people.)

dena, Shadow Empire was supposed to be very powerful, but our level isn`t among the highest. Could you add the following NPC`s and add their power level to those of mine:

Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord of The Shadow, pl 2
Shadowlord Rhamagaum, mighty spellcaster and Shade lich, pl 2 
Shadowlady Ahlissa, Shade, Drow, female, very high level enchantress and rogue, pl 2
Shadowlord Waganard, powerful lich, pl 2
Shadowlord Azorgax, King of Shadow Dragons, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon and sorcecer, pl 2
Shadowlord Sauros, Shade Mind Flayer, very high level psion and assasin, pl 2
Shadowlord Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince of Netherese and Archpriest of Shade, very high level spellcaster, divine and arcane, pl 2( his stats in LOD are from 40 years before).



  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY UVENELEI

  Based on his e-mails read so far:

  The forces of the Wind Dukes of Aaqu are in the Baklunish Confederation with a PL of 25.
  They are being strengthened with what technology the Wind Dukes have (PL 4.)
  This force has been given to Williams to control.

  The nations of Lyrn and Ishtarland are asking the dwarven spelljammers (those mountains can hold a lot of people) or the Sea-Sky League to come over and ferry their troops east into the map area.
  Uvenelei wishes to deploy 40 PL this way (he can do it, if the dwarves or the Sky-Sea League help him.)
  Uvenelei has set up a special strike force, consisting of 15 PL, and Aurican and Zagyg are leading it.  This force is also under William's control, on the condition that if Aaqa, Lyrn, or Ishtarland are attacked, the strike force immediately returns there to defend those nations.

  This means the Shade Empire is more dangerous than ever, so please take note!

  - - -

  CONCERNING KAS

  This is an e-mail I received:

  Then so it will be.  The forces of Kas will remain idle, but extremely ready to defend against attack during the second turn.

  So, there it is.  The Legions of Kas are sitting idle in Nyrond, which they hold.
  But they are doing something, alright.  They are feverishly resurrecting lost people, creating new undead, and bringing back powerful undead lost in the battle on Turn 1.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Serpenteye*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "We will stand were we stand. The lines have been drawn and we have made our choices. I will not betray my allies, if I must die for it then so be it, I shall fight on to the end. I do not ask for your mercy, I will not take what I will not give, but I do ask you to listen. The innumerable forces of the United Commonwealth of Toril has arrived in the lands of the far west. They are a far greater threat than the Shade could ever be. Did you not see what they have done to their own world? Your kind has been twisted and perverted beyond words to describe. These new allies of yours have committed cruelties to your people I could not even imagine before i heard of them. Even now I am outraged by their crimes. And now they seek to build their power on Oerth. Wether they intend to rule the planet directly or via some of their puppets the fate of the world will be the same. Consider were your true interests lie, who is your true enemy and who would be the lesser of two evils."
> 
> The God Emperor of the Dark Union *



Yes, I have seen what they have done to the world of Toril.  The wars fought there were terrible indeed.  And from those wars, they became strong.  The Humaniods of Toril have risen to a possition of respect among the lesser races.  would they keep their brothers here on Oreth in chains.  The Shade would.  They hate us, for we a constant reminder of those who repeatedly crushed them on Toril.  

War is War.  The people of Oreth would have done no different had the machines been discovered here first, rather than toril.  I expect that the war which has begun will be much bloodier than any imagined on toril, in fact.

Expect no mercy from us, Grummish's code forbids mercy on those who would resist us.


----------



## Forrester

Spoken like a true Humanoid . 

Lord Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena*

The armes of the Isles of Woe cross over the river into the Duchy of Urnst, leaving a small defensive force entrenced in the County. First the most powerful mages and monsters of the isles teleport and dimension door across the river to overwhelm the spread out defences with concentrated force. Then the main body of the armies cross over to the other side. The armies are ordered to be ruthless to the opposing armies, to strike and kill or enslave their opponents but they are also ordered to use no more force than strictly neccesary against the civilian population. A massive assassination (against people of authority in the Duchy and their armies) and propaganda campain is started in the Duchy.

The legions of Kas split into two forces. One force goes east to aid the armies of the God Emperor, attemting to strike the enemy armies in the rear to encircle and crush them to the last man , the other stays in Nyrond and attempts to conquer the remainders of the nation. The border guard against the Delrune is sent a few reinforcements.

Meanwhile the armies of the God Emperor fight on inthe Flinty Hills. raids and battles rages night and day as the Union armies attempt to annihilate the opposing force. Mages and elite strike teams teleport into enemy spelljammers and flying citadels to hijack or destroy them (if they are still at the battle, quite a few enemies retreated at the end of the first turn). Assassins of various kind attempt to murder enemy commanders and high mages. Enchanters throw spells of chaos and confusion into the enemy hordes of giants as other mages cast stinking clouds on a massive scale and send the undead in to deal with the incapacitated enemy soldiers. Tenser and Philidor turn their powers on their former allies and Xaene and Drax fight side by side. the God Emperor himself spread death in the enemy ranks wherever he goes and the enemy soldiers cower and sometimes even flee at the sight of Him.

The borders and cities of the Dark Union are far from unprotected, even with the main force in the north and a perimeter is finally established around the Grandwood. The only forces marching into the forest are Ghosts, spectres, shadows and wraiths raiding ruthlessly against the enemy, striking from the shadows and the ethereal to overwhelm selected enemy positions and infect the corpses of the slain with undeath who are then recruited into the force.

The forces of the Sahaguin knows they are outnumbered by their enemies. They establish strong defences around their territories and wait.
-
The Dark Union trades technology with all our allies. Maudlin, Lord Melkor, Kalanyr, Festy Dog, Forsaken One, Sollir Furfoot and Iuz.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More information from e-mails to me that would be publicly known*

KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY DAGGER

  The Dwarven Spelljamming mountains are being used to transport troops. (And, I do believe a number of people wish their troops transported in this way.)

  This means that all the troops Uvenelei wishes to transport, will be transported to wherever he wishes.
  It would appear that some of the spelljamming forces are being held in reserve ... nobody knows for what except Dagger and his allies.

  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY FORRESTER

  A massive force of Torilians has just arrived on Oerth.
  It is estimated that this force is 230 PL strong (and that's after being halved for the transfer from Realmspace.)
  Mages and clerics worldwide detect this force almost immediately.

  This force is not on the map, but has chosen a remote place in the mountains near the Flanaess.
  They are digging in, preparing to defend themselves if attacked ... and those preparations are being done in a great hurry.

  - - -

  Excuse me, there has been a new update on Forrester:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is sending a fully prepared force, 200 PL strong (after halving), to Oerth.
  This adds to the previously secret force they had in the remote mountains, for a total of 230 PL strong.

  These forces are ready for anything, having been well briefed before they were sent.
  They have Greater Dispels, Dimensional Anchors, and other powerful spells protecting them against a sudden strike from enemy mages or clerics.

  - - -

  My pardons, but I have a further update from Forrester:

  The force of Torilians landing on Oerth is 225 PL strong (after halving) and Uvenelei is being given command of this force.
  The forces of Toril that were in the mountains doing magical research are pulling out of those mountains and going home - if possible, for it will take til the end of Turn 2 for them to do that.

  There are millions of Torillians arriving, folks.

  - - -

  Reports confirm it.

  Forrester himself is leading his Torillian troops.
  The Humanoid Lord himself, has come to Oerth.

  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak is entering the Undead Arms Race.
  Planars continue to pour into the Lortmil Technomancy and also into the Duchy of Urnst, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, and the Iron League.
  Turrosh Mak's psions are attempting to jam all telepathic communications continent wide using their power ... this is causing serious trouble indeed.
  You will have to post you counter this somehow.

  It is known that the Lortmil Technomancy, already heavily fortified, is being further fortified, and earth elementals are helping in this.
  The Lortmil Technomancy is now probably the most heavily fortified place on Oerth.

  The Pomarj has set up a line of defensive fortresses along it's northwestern border.
  These are being supplemented by new fortresses going up along the northern border, facing off against the Shades.
  Trench lines are being dug, and the Pomarj is readying a massive defense should the Shades attack.
  They are even borrowing Gatling Guns from the Lortmil Technomancy to help in the trench battles, should they occur.
  Kalden, Prince of Swords, demipower, is leading the defenses against the Shade on the front lines of the Wild Coast.
  The Hold of the Sea Princes is mobilizing, which is well since it is under heavy attack from the Hive Cluster and Festy Dog's Underdark forces.
  A request has been sent to the Kevellond League and to Ulek to send up to the Hold of the Sea Princes.
  The Dark Swamp is getting massive Giant reinforcements from Esserbaudos, Usurbaudos, and Crystalmont.

  In Delrune, the giants are offering their aid to the forces of Creamsteak in his war against the Warlords.

  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY JOHN BROWN

  Iuz has heavily fortified all his borders ... he did so on Turn 1, and continues to do so now.
  The forces of Iuz in the Cairn Hills are being strengthened massively by forces sent across the Nyr Dyv and this force is marching up to the eastern line controlled by the Shadow Empire.
  They may attack ... it is not known yet.  They certainly look hostile.

  Furthermore, large forces of Iuz are marching - THROUGH FURYONDY AND THE KEVELLOND LEAGUE territory - and, upon reaching the front lines, and being blocked from advancing any further east towards the Cairn Hills, are stopping right where they are.
  Right by the forces of the Kevellond League.

  KNOWN MOVEMENTS BY WILLIAMS

  Williams, based on preliminary posts, is throwing most of his strength (of the Kevellond League) against the Shade Army threatening him from the east.
  He is leaving only a 10 PL force in the west.

  However, remember that Williams is now in command of the forces of Darkness (the Baklunish League, Esmerin, Orcreich), so these forces are probably going to be in action soon.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, I have seen what they have done to the world of Toril.  The wars fought there were terrible indeed.  And from those wars, they became strong.  The Humaniods of Toril have risen to a possition of respect among the lesser races.  would they keep their brothers here on Oreth in chains.  The Shade would.  They hate us, for we a constant reminder of those who repeatedly crushed them on Toril.
> 
> War is War.  The people of Oreth would have done no different had the machines been discovered here first, rather than toril.  I expect that the war which has begun will be much bloodier than any imagined on toril, in fact.
> 
> Expect no mercy from us, Grummish's code forbids mercy on those who would resist us. *




I'm not talking about the war. What I'm talking about is the transformation of the Orchs and Humanoids of Toril from fearless proud warriors who knew their true nature. They knew that they were evil, that only the strong deserved to live and to rule.
 Look at them now. Spoiled decadent weaklings, relying on technology and magic to defend them instead of the power of their own bodies. Concubines of Kender, elflovers, perverted beyond redemption. Is that the fate you aspire to for Oerth, for yourself?


----------



## kaboom

The citadels of the sky league will play taxi to Uvenelei's forces.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade are going to invade Duchy of Urnst, cooperating with Dark Union`s forces in County of Urnst. Then we and Serpenteye will crush Nyrond from two sides! This force will have a power level of 25 and will be led by Shadowlords Baelros, Demon Lord of Shadow and Azargax, King of Shadow Dragons. They will have few epic level liches/princes of Netherese with them

Edena have you read my post about adding Shadowlords as NPC`s, and adding their power level to our base strenght? I think that our power level contradicts with the way you discribe as a an extremally powerful force,  power level of each Shadowlord is between 1-2, by the way why don`t you use fractions for characters pl. if there are so low?


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena, Shade are going to invade Duchy of Urnst, cooperating with Dark Union`s forces in County of Urnst. Then we and Serpenteye will crush Nyrond from two sides! This force will have a power level of 25 and will be led by Shadowlords Baelros, Demon Lord of Shadow and Azargax, King of Shadow Dragons. They will have few epic level liches/princes of Netherese with them
> 
> Edena have you read my post about adding Shadowlords as NPC`s, and adding their power level to our base strenght? I think that our power level contradicts with the way you discribe as a an extremally powerful force,  power level of each Shadowlord is between 1-2, by the way why don`t you use fractions for characters pl. if there are so low? *




I thank you for your offer but are you sure it is wise? If you divert too much power from the western front it might collapse under the pressure from your enemies.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, Edena, few days after Army started to march, Shade received message from God-Emperor that he is doing fine and withdrew their forces.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, Edena, few days after Army started to march, Shade received message from God-Emperor that he is doing fine and withdrew their forces.


----------



## Serpenteye

---Edena wrote:
CONCERNING KAS 

This is an e-mail I received: 

Then so it will be. The forces of Kas will remain idle, but extremely ready to defend against attack during the second turn. 

So, there it is. The Legions of Kas are sitting idle in Nyrond, which they hold. 
But they are doing something, alright. They are feverishly resurrecting lost people, creating new undead, and bringing back powerful undead lost in the battle on Turn 1.
----

Very well then. If this is Mr Draco's orders then they have precedence over mine.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not talking about the war. What I'm talking about is the transformation of the Orchs and Humanoids of Toril from fearless proud warriors who knew their true nature. They knew that they were evil, that only the strong deserved to live and to rule.
> Look at them now. Spoiled decadent weaklings, relying on technology and magic to defend them instead of the power of their own bodies. Concubines of Kender, elflovers, perverted beyond redemption. Is that the fate you aspire to for Oerth, for yourself? *




You say that our kind are evil?  I don't agree. That is a very Humancentric point of veiw.  Our morals are different than that of humans, but does that make us evil. Are we demons, are we devils, bound by unbreakible cosmic laws, unable to make decisions for ourselves? 
I think not.

As for the lifestyle of our brothers on Toril. Yes, it is disturbing.  But just because we choose to stand with them, doesn ot mean that we will follow there path.  The Orcs of Oreth are Proud of what we are. 

Perhaps our asscoiation with the Humaniods of Toril will remind them of what they truly are, Warriors.  For your sake, you had better pray... Heh, To yourself I suppose, That that does not happen.


----------



## Forrester

Edena: Two corrections. 

First, I never gave control of my forces to Uvenelei. He is acting as my host, but my forces are my own. (However, the real-life "Forrester" will be leaving in two hours -- if I am attacked while in Uvenelei, he or William may act for me.) 

Second, nobody knew of the other force in the mountains . . . nobody but one. Thus, their exit will not be known by any . . . but one. We're truckin' out of there. 
--------------

No one except Mr. I'm The God Emperor has reacted to my visit. I *hope* this means you-all don't mind? He was pretty negative, of course, but that's the way those types are. 

I also want to point out that I will NOT be doing any magical research  -- just going ahead with industrialization and such. Don't want to anger the natives. 

I hope they choose to not anger _me_.


----------



## William Ronald

I have checked  my messages and the boards.

The forces of the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation strike at the Hellfurnaces Alliance.  The forces of the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent join in the attacks.

The armies of the Kevellond Leagfuce rush to defend against the Shade. 

"The Kevellond League is eternally grateful to the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation  and the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent.  Because of your courage, we can now fight the Church of Shade.  Never have the times been so dark for Oerth. Never have so many brave people risen to the defense of their homes, their sovereignity, and their freedom."  Archcleric Hazen writes in a statement.

"We ask those allies with spelljammers and flying ships and citadels to help with both battles.  Victory is ours if we act as one."


"We welcome the UC of Toril if there intentions are indeed peaceful.  We ask what word you bring of our ambassadors.  The kindness of the Angels of Hope Island have convinced us of your essential decency.  Please do not mind the Emperor of the Dark Union.  He seems to be suffering from delusions of godhood - and adequacy."

Edena, as you recall from the IR Discussion thread, Zelda Themelin left me in charge of her forces. (See page 3 of that thread).  They are moving into the North Kingdom of Aerdi with a 31 PL force.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Dark Swamp enters North Kingdom.*

The force in the dark swamp, refeshed by the influx of giants and humaniods from Esserbaudos, Usurbaudos, and Crystalmont,  are unleashed on the north Kingdom.  They sweep accross the land with a simple intent:  
To demolish cities and fortressess, to raize feilds and kill live stock.  The beings of the dark swamp and there allies blame the great kingdom for the wounding taken at flinty hills and for the mountain which fell there.  

In other words, they are trying to Devostate the North Kingdom.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Re: Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As for the lifestyle of our brothers on Toril. Yes, it is disturbing.  But just because we choose to stand with them, doesn ot mean that we will follow there path.  The Orcs of Oreth are Proud of what we are.
> *




You don't really think they will give you a choice, do you? If you believe they will allow you to continue your reign of terror, your autocratic rule, your martial lifestyle you are a fool. They will attemt to spread their "enlightened" Kender kissing ideals to all of Oerth and if you and others don't stand up against them now they will do to you what they did to the humanoids of Toril. You know this is the truth.

-----

Any forces we can spare will move to counter Turrosh Mak's attack.


----------



## Forrester

Let me know the next time you want to get into a pissing match, Lord God Emperor. 

Through my actions I am personally responsible for the genocide of an entire race. You? 

Talk to me not of warriors. Our fighters have been genetically enhanced (not that you ignoramuses know what that word means) such that our smallest kobold is stronger than your strongest orc. We can kill with swords -- or we can kill with grand explosions that can decimate COUNTRIES. Vaporize OCEANS. Turn MOUNTAINS into dust.  

The only way we have changed is that we no longer feel the need to do these things out of sheer chaotic spite -- and this is a good thing, for if we did, Toril would be no more. 

And Oerth would be no more. 

But do not test me, Oh Lord God Emperor. Inside these velvet gloves are adamantium fists. Do not force me to use them. 

Lord Forrester
Peacemaker


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

THERE IS NO IRL TIME LIMIT ON THIS TURN (it does not stop at midnight, or any other time IRL.)
  WE GO UNTIL I DECLARE TIME OUT.

  WE GO THROUGH AS MANY POSTS AND THREADS AS NEEDED, UNTIL I DECLARE TIME OUT (the post limit of 400 is hereby annulled.)

  This is necessitated by the incredible complexity of the situation, the time required for me to fully update the situation, and because many players will arrive late, and they are entitled to play.

  Thank You

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You don't really think they will give you a choice, do you? If you believe they will allow you to continue your reign of terror, your autocratic rule, your martial lifestyle you are a fool. They will attemt to spread their "enlightened" Kender kissing ideals to all of Oerth and if you and others don't stand up against them now they will do to you what they did to the humanoids of Toril. You know this is the truth.
> 
> *




Only Time can tell on this. Perhaps what you say will come to pass, perhaps not.

In any case, the needs of my nation are better served with the UC, I think.  With you and the shade, our future is all to clear.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Forrester*

OOC I respect you, I know that you can destroy any five enemy powers at once. For every practical purpose your power is infinite. IC I'm just trying to survive as an independent power.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena:

We will share technology with all those that Serpenteye mentioned, even Iuz.

Since invasion towards Urnst was cancelled Shade will throw most of their forces towards Welkwood and Gnarley Forest. Around 2-3 Shadowlords will be always with the army. We will be still raising undead and summoning planars. Note that Ahlissa and Sauros are trying to hunt Turrosh Mak.

However we will also do something else: surprise attack against capital city of Celene! In this attack we will use only the troups we can move instantly there:

-around 1000 wizards(teleport without error) led by Shadowlord Waganard 

- few hunded Shadow Dragons led by Azorgax

-some planars with teleporting special abilities led by Baelros.

We hope to catch elves relatively unprepared. then we will devastate the city, if possible hold it and take Gnarley forest from two sides.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You don't really think they will give you a choice, do you? If you believe they will allow you to continue your reign of terror, your autocratic rule, your martial lifestyle you are a fool. They will attemt to spread their "enlightened" Kender kissing ideals to all of Oerth and if you and others don't stand up against them now they will do to you what they did to the humanoids of Toril. You know this is the truth.*




----------
First, we have no designs on Oerth. We merely wish to study the odd way that technology works here. This is why we landed so far away -- nothing prevented us from landing our millions of troops in YOUR nation. Not that we were not tempted. 

If you don't believe us, then fine. Please, come west and kick us out. Uvenelei invited us, and we accepted his invitation. If you want to start a war with Toril -- go for it! We tremble before your mightiness. 

Finally, it is interesting that you bring up the Kender. I have little doubt that they would find you an interesting, interesting little man to talk to. And borrow things from. Should I invite a few hundred thousand of them from Toril? 

Lord Forrester
Peacemaker


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Williams, Darkness, or whoever represents them*

To Williams and Darkness, or whoever is speaking for them both:

  The dwarven spelljamming mountains have arrived.

  The Baklunish Confederation and it's allies, and the Kevellond League may transport it's troops anywhere they please this Turn.
  The dwarven spelljamming mountains may also take other forces allied with the above two, if they so desire.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Forrester*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *OOC I respect you, I know that you can destroy any five enemy powers at once. For every practical purpose your power is infinite. IC I'm just trying to survive as an independent power. *




OOC -- Oh, that's fine. This is fun. I especially liked the "enlightened Kender-kissing ideals" line -- I officially nominate it for "Best Line of Turn 2".


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Serpenteye*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *[
> Finally, it is interesting that you bring up the Kender. I have little doubt that they would find you an interesting, interesting little man to talk to. And borrow things from. Should I invite a few hundred thousand of them from Toril?
> 
> Lord Forrester
> Peacemaker *




You would throw hundreds of thousands of Kender into the fire to suffer and die? Perhaps there is some hope for you, perhaps you are not as corrupted as I thought.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The League of Warlords, led my Hellmaster Phibrizzo and joined by summoned demons and planar chromatic dragons will attack the Duchy of Urnst.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## dagger

Edena don't forget that all the Wild Coast forces of mine that I retreated, I regrouped in Celene.

Also since they wont need my spell jamming dwarves as a taxi I will throw them into Celene. Also I have had Turn 0 and all of Turn 1 building defenses in Welkwood and the Kron Hills.  

I will also start summoning Celestials this turn if possible. Also I sent you an email with stuff I am doing on my home turf. Thanks


----------



## Turrosh Mak

My forces in the north Kingdom join with the stormriders and the barbarians to crush the north kingdom.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(post moved)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

The troops of Uvenelei and Darkness are transported to fight the Hellfurnaces Alliance.

As Black Omega is allied to Alyx, he is sending a relief force via the dwarven mountains to aid in the Welkwood and protect Celene and the Ulek States.  The forces of the Ulek States, controlled by Dagger, move forward to aid in the defense of the forces of Turrosh Mak and Celene.

Troops from Varnaith are sailing to fight the Shade and protect the good peoples of the Amedio RainForest.  The forces of Varnaith and Nippon send a 10 PL force to aid Sahfung and Erypt in their war with Zingia.  The elves of Varnaith and the peoples of the Celestial Empire also bring their forces to fight the Shade and the Hellfurnaces.  They also try to reinforce Nyrond.

(My allies:  I decided to take moves for you based on your characters.  With Edena's permission.  As Alyx is in Indonesia, he is likely still asleep if I am reading the time Zones properly.)

A force from the Lendore Isles also sails in support of the northern invasion from Ratik.

The allied forces summon their planars in defense in the Hellfurnaces front, Nyrond, and the Celene-Welkwood area.


----------



## Bonedagger

The sky was red as blood.

Vecna looked out at his army. The damage it received from the attack on Kas was minor compared to the blow it had dealt. But that was not the true reason for the move. It had been a risk. That was not like him. It must have been the change. He had felt it when he arrived. Things was getting out of control. To much chaos for his liking.

He walked across the blackmarbled floor to the pedistal. On top of it was a ball of glowing white energy. As Vecna approached it hovered up and placed itself in his hand. It started to show images from all over the the world. First slowly but then the speed increased to a point where the colors seemed to meld into a single burning inferno. Nothing. The patterns was still to unclear to read. 

It didn't matter anymore. The time was near now. 

In the corner the monotome sound of the hourglass suddenly changed its tune. Only one corn was left. It slided around the hollow as if trying to advoid falling down. The sound coming from it would have made most mortals uneasy. It almost sounded as it was crying out for mercy. Then it fell down. And it felt as if all sounds in the world had ended with it. There was a feeling of anticipation in the air. 

Vecna started to cast his magic.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

On my earlier post I forgot I have to summon my allies first heh, so instead of attacking with them I shall also summon my slaadi, demons, and planar chromatic dragons.


----------



## dagger

The spelljamming dwarves will help in Celene, my troops in the 3 Ulek states have another task this turn.

[repost of my actions, see above] _ Edena don't forget that all the Wild Coast forces of mine that I retreated, I regrouped in Celene. 

Also since they wont need my spell jamming dwarves as a taxi I will throw them into Celene. Also I have had Turn 0 and all of Turn 1 building defenses in Welkwood and the Kron Hills. 

I will also start summoning Celestials this turn if possible. Also I sent you an email with stuff I am doing on my home turf. Thanks_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Kalanyr

n/m I've had a better idea.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR UPDATE # 1*

ACTIONS BY LORD MELKOR

  The Shade Empire has attempted to locate Turrosh Mak personally, to take and kill him (or worse.)
  However, this effort has failed.

  Not only is Turrosh Mak protected from scrying by massive defenses, but a certain someone (see a post before this one) has managed to cause severe jamming of telepathy and scrying across the Flanaess.

  I am under the impression (correct me if I am wrong) that the Shade Army is going to advance into the Kevellond League and into the Pomarj?
  Is this the case, Melkor?

  Lord Melkor has stated his forces are moving east, to aid the Isles of Woe in the attack on the Duchy of Urnst.
  This is bad news indeed for the Duchy of Urnst, which is now beset, and more desperately than before is pleading for help from anyone willing to help them.
  Nyrond collapses.  Hit by Kas and his Legions, and by a force of Shades 25 PL strong, what is left of that nation is whelmed.

  An enormous army of the Shade, backed by forces returning from an aborted attack on the Duchy of Urnst, and later by forces returning from Nyrond, is assailing the Kevellond League.
  The Welkwood is under attack.
  Gnarley Forest is under attack.
  A large force crashes through the Celene lines with the help of magic, and assails the capital city of Celene, Enkstad.
  There is a fierce battle, hand to hand, house to house, raging in that city between the Shades and the defenders.


  ACTIONS BY MAUDLIN

  Acererak's Minions began a surprise attack against the Iron League.
  Unfortunately for them, they were espied, for the Iron League was extremely vigilant.
  The assault was halted, and now a terrible war is raging across Onnwall, Idee, in the very streets of Irongate, and under the Iron Hills, as the Minions of Acererak battle the clerics and mages, and the valiant dwarves, of the Iron League.

  A colossal force of undead has come out of the Vast Swamp and is attacking the Hollow Highlands, which only have a small force to protect themselves.
  The people of the Hollow Highlands are unprepared and horrified, and they send a telepathic scream for help to anyone - ANYONE! - who will come and save them.

  ACTIONS BY SERPENTEYE

  Yes indeed.  Tenser and Philidor now are the fawning slaves of the God Emperor.
  This is permanent, barring only 10th level magic being used to undo what has been done.

  The Unholy Knights and Warriors of the Isles of Woe, fresh from their victory in the County of Urnst, are now attacking the Duchy of Urnst.
  However, this is a different situation.
  The Duchy of Urnst is willing to fight to the last man and woman, to the death, and even many of the children are fighting alongside their parents.
  They know what happened in the County of Urnst, so they fight back with all the fury and hatred they can muster.
  The forces of the Isle of Woe are stopped at the border, unable for the moment to penetrate into the Duchy of Urnst.
  The Duchy of Urnst is sending telepathic requests for help to it's allies in the Lortmils, and to anyone willing to send help.

  The forces of the Dark Union fight on in the battle of the Flinty Hills.
  To their aid comes a great force of Sahuagin.
  Against them stands the Seldanoran Army and it's Giant Allies, and the remnants of the Army of Nyrond.
  Also, the Gnomish Spelljammer Fleet continues to hold the skies, raining death down upon the Union forces.
  The battle remains a stalemate.

  ACTIONS BY SOLLIR

  The forces of the Warlords are marching south to join in the attack on the Duchy of Urnst.
  They make up for the aborted attack by the forces of Shade, who have now retreated.
  The Duchy of Urnst is beset on the north from the Warlords, and on the south and west from the Isles of Woe.
  They continue to call for help.

  ACTIONS BY TURROSH MAK

  The forces of the Dark Swamp, aided by a horde of giants coming down out of the Rakers, is helping the Storm Riders and barbarians as they slam their way into the Dark Union.

  ACTIONS BY WILLIAMS

  The Kevellond League is apologizing publicly to the Sky-Sea League.
  They are offering restitution for any insult.
  They are also asking for help in transporting their troops (the Flying Citadels of the Sky-Sea League can transport large numbers of troops.)

  Zelda has given control of her forces to Williams.

  The Storm Riders, riding (literally) within thousands of miniature tornadoes, come storming down across the Icy Sea from Telchuria, into the northeastern Flanaess.
  The Snow, Frost, and Ice Barbarians, and the forces of Ratik, join them.
  This force plows through the Dark Swamp, then slams into the northern part of the Dark Union with crushing force.
  This force has a PL of 31.

  The Baklunish Confederation and it's allies are attacking the great counterattack being made by the forces of Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog in the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks against the Kevellond League.
  Great forces from Ishtarland, Lyrn, and Aaqa, freighted by Sky-Sea Flying Citadels and dwarven spelljammers, are also coming into the fray.

  The Kevellond League itself is deploying most of it's own forces to defend against the Shades to the east.             
  The Kevellond League is publicly welcoming the Torilians who have arrived.


----------



## William Ronald

(These actions happen unless the players of these forces later object.  My allies, I apologize for having to act in your name.)

With the increased support of the Hellfurnaces front with the arrival of Baklunish and Northwest Crescent forces, several spelljammers of gnomish origin fly to the flinty hills.

The forces of Varnaith, the Celestial Imperium, and the Sky_Sea League arrive in the Duchy of Urnst, the Hollow Highlands and the Iron League nations.

The forces of the Lortmils ride the Ships of the Sky League to defend the Duchy of Urnst and to try to save anything that is left of Nyrond.


----------



## Serpenteye

"My lord God Emperor," the spymaster of the north bows and trembling with fear and anger says "The North Kingdom is in serious danger of being overrun, our forces in the Flinty Hills are still not victorious and the Legions of Kas are licking their wounds in Nyrond. In the west a powerful host, an army greater than any other, sits on the borders of the Bakluni, ready to charge east, and reinforcements are arriving daily. The UC of Toril does so far seem to be non-agressive, but who knows how long that will last. And Vecna, well, nobody knows about Vecna and that is more ominous than everything else put together. I recommend you to begin negotiations for peace." The last is almost lost in a croaked whisper. The spymaster seems ready to faint.
 "Peace," the God Emperor twists the word into a curse "no, not yet at least. It's too soon to know how the battle of the Flinty Hills will turn out. Perhaps if we win we can ask for peace with our honour intact. Perhaps we need not ask for peace at all, perhaps winning that battle will win us the war. The enemy is powerful but we have our own allies, they can yet win their wars and if they don't we can hardly abandon them to the mercy of our enemies. No, we will fight on," the God Emperor sighs to himself, the 'God-' part of his name seems increasingly heavy to carry. "There is yet time."


----------



## William Ronald

The forces of Delrund and allied lands under Sanctus Punitor strike at the League of Warlords as they move against the Duchy of Urnst.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, did my attack on the Duchy of Urnst with the league of warlords led by Hellmaster Phibrizzo fail? (see post on bottom of page 4) (if both Lord Melkor and I are attacking I'd be happy to cut it in two )


----------



## Turrosh Mak

If it looks like Melkor's army is abandoning the Wild coast/Welkwood front, Kalden will urge his army forward and strike them as they retreat.

If This is not the case then he will hold the line.  over the ad-hoc fortifcations which we constructed, We hurl fireballs, meteor swarms, lightning bolts, etc at his forces.  Spell jammers overhead will do the same, sometimes pouring acid and boiling oil on the shades army.  Githzeai will watch for plane shifted invaders. Earth Elementals will watch for underground attackers


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye can we take County of Urnst for all the help we are giving you?

Edena of those army sent to help Dark Union those with ability to teleport( some wizards, many outsiders) or travel quickly( Dragons) will return to Shadow Throne instantly, rest, which will be  a half of the army in power level terms, will help defeat duchy of Urnst. Since attempt to find Turrosh Mak are unsuccesful Sauros will assasinate The Duch of Urnst.


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye can we take County of Urnst for all the help we are giving you?
> *




Yes, If we keep the Duchy and Nyrond.
--
And Edena: Mr Draco and I participate in all the armsraces, we will continue doing so indefinately. (Did't know if i needed to state that or not)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

We didn`t abandomed anything, these 25 power level sent where the reserves, power level o  10 will return instantly( teleporting, flying etc, and the rest, pl of 15 will help defeat duchy of Urnst.


----------



## William Ronald

The elite strike force of the Northwest Crescent, lead by Zagyg, goes to save the Duchy of Urnst.  With some signs of victory against the Shade, Murlynd joins them.  (20 PL force total.)


----------



## kaboom

______________________________________________________
(These actions happen unless the players of these forces later object. My allies, I apologize for having to act in your name.) 

With the increased support of the Hellfurnaces front with the arrival of Baklunish and Northwest Crescent forces, several spelljammers of gnomish origin fly to the flinty hills. 

The forces of Varnaith, the Celestial Imperium, and the Sky_Sea League arrive in the Duchy of Urnst, the Hollow Highlands and the Iron League nations. 

The forces of the Lortmils ride the Ships of the Sky League to defend the Duchy of Urnst and to try to save anything that is left of Nyrond.
________________________________________________________

Ok. Willaim, my forces are NOT doing anything besides playing taxi.


----------



## Uvenelei

(This was never here.)


----------



## Turrosh Mak

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *We didn`t abandomed anything, these 25 power level sent where the reserves, power level o  10 will return instantly( teleporting, flying etc, and the rest, pl of 15 will help defeat duchy of Urnst. *




Alrighty then.

In that case Kalden's army will do what I said in the second paragraph of my post and continue to harras the shade forces.

From The Lortmills I send My five legions which I had entrenched there to help defend Celene About 7PL IIRC), We take some Gattling guns and explosives with us, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## Kalanyr

Tech support is withdrawn from the Orcs.

The Entire UnderDark Alliance has agreed to this.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade peacefully take County of Urnst from Dark Union.

County of Urnst belongs to The Shade. 

Edena I am going to sleep. Shade will strike one of their neihbours, if they see a chance of winning. We will still take Gnarley forest and Welkwood.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade peacefully take County of Urnst from Dark Union.

County of Urnst belongs to The Shade. 

Edena I am going to sleep. Shade will strike one of their neihbours, if they see a chance of winning. We will still take Gnarley forest and Welkwood.

Serpenteye, I consider giving you a control over Shade while I am absent, can I fully trust you?


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena, Shade peacefully take County of Urnst from Dark Union.
> 
> County of Urnst belongs to The Shade.
> 
> *




This means that you agree to help us in the Duchy of Urnst but have no territorial ambitions in the Duchy and Nyrond, yes?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes God-Emperor, Duchy and Nyrond are yours. And my question?


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Serpenteye, I consider giving you a control over Shade while I am absent, can I fully trust you? *




I am honoured. I will do my best to represent your interests.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom, sorry.  It has been hectic. 

The forces under Alyx's command are the ones fighting in the places that I had erroneously attributed to the Sky-Sea League. They are grateful (as am I) for the transportation provided by the Sky Sea League.

Another 40 barrels of wine are sent to Thayadon Fasfoni, leader of the Sky-Sea League, in gratitude.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Serpenteye, I would appreciate half of the Duchy of Nyrond since I'm also attacking it if thats alright.


----------



## Serpenteye

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, I would appreciate half of the Duchy of Nyrond since I'm also attacking it if thats alright. *




Very well, you can have whatever you can take in the Duchy of Urnst. How much that is will be up to Edena.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, control of The Shade goes temporary to Serpenteye.

Goodbye, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*War Update # 2 (Under construction)*

ACTIONS BY WILLIAMS

  It would appear that all the forces of Darkness and Uvenelei are hurling themselves into the Battle of the Hellfurnaces.
  They are facing the combined strength of Festy Dog, Forsaken One, and Kalanyr.

  Meanwhile, most of William's force is now engaged in a furious war with Melkor's forces in the Welkwood and Gnarley Forest (which is now in flames.)
  The battle has spread to Verbobonc, and even up into southern Furyondy, which is involving the forces of Iuz that were moving down that way to reach the Cairn Hills.
  The battle in Enkstad rages on.
  The battle across the frontier of Celene is raging.
  A whole series of battles are raging along the front lines of the Shades and the Pomarj. 
  The war in the Amedio Rainforest intensifies as Varnaith lands more troops there.
  The war for Zindia continues to escalate as another 10 PL force arrives from Varnaith and Nippon to aid the forces of Erypt, Suhfang, and Varnaith that are already there.
  Zindia is proving surprisingly hard to take.
  It is sorta like the Grandwood, only reversed.
  The main Fleet of Varnaith is attacking the Shade along the Wild Coast.
  Forces from the Celestium Imperium and yet more forces from Varnaith are joining in the colossal battle raging in the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks.          
  An attempt to aid Nyrond is made, and those that arrive find over 1.5 million warriors, serving Kas, waiting for them.  The rescue attempt on Nyrond fails.                
  In the east, the Fleet of the Lendore Isles sets sail, and lands a large force to aid the giants, monsters, Storm Riders, and barbarians attacking the northern Dark Union.

  - - -

  Williams posted:

These actions happen unless the players of these forces later object. My allies, I apologize for having to act in your name.) 
  With the increased support of the Hellfurnaces front with the arrival of Baklunish and Northwest Crescent forces, several spelljammers of gnomish origin fly to the flinty hills. 

  ((Done.  The battle of the Flinty Hills intensifies further.))

                                  The forces of Varnaith, the Celestial Imperium, and the Sky_Sea League arrive in the Duchy of Urnst, the Hollow Highlands and the Iron League nations. 

  ((That's it for Varnaith and the Celestial Imperium.  They have committed their entire armies to the various battles - they have nothing left over.
  Everything they have, is now committed.
  When the Sky-Sea League and Varnaith arrive to help the Hollow Highlands and the Iron League, they find themselves confronting a MASSIVE undead army.
  Varnaith has nothing more to give.  I am assuming the Sky-Sea League is throwing a great force into the fray.)

  The forces of the Lortmils ride the Ships of the Sky League to defend the Duchy of Urnst.

  ((They are now fully engaged with the Shadow Empire, and cannot go anywhere, unless you wish to weaken the defensive line across the Verbobonc to  Pomarj battlefield.))

  The forces of Delrund and allied lands under Sanctus Punitor strike at the League of Warlords as they move against the Duchy of Urnst.

  ((Since the Warlords sent a great part of their force against the Duchy of Urnst, they are weakened.
  However, the vast majority of the Army of Delrune is busy fighting the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  Battles break out in Riftcrag as the elves advance, but this is territory the defenders are intimately familiar with, and there are many traps and dangers the invaders do not know about.
  The elves are thrown back with loss, and then counterattacked.))


----------



## Serpenteye

---
In the east, the Fleet of the Lendore Isles sets sail, and lands a large force to aid the giants, monsters, Storm Riders, and barbarians attacking the northern Dark Union.
----

Sahuaguin and buffed mages will raid this fleet, seeking to sink as many ships as possible. They will deploy hit and run tacticks to minimize their losses and strike in concentrated force against one part of the fleet and retreat before those ships can be aided too greatly.


----------



## Black Omega

Turn Two
Coalition of Light and Shadow
Highfolk

Some order has returned to Siobhan's study, charts and maps neatly stacked, correspondence layed out in an orderly fashion.  Not that Siobhan's been busy at this, her page has been hard at work while the little fae snores quietly in her word area.

Until a gentle nudge from Morre startles her into wakefulness "Eternal Vigilence is the Price...!  Oh..Morre, thanks."  Siobhan rubs her eyes and sighs "Ok..get the orders ready to go out.  The plans are set.  The Seelie, Elven..Elvish..Elfin..I'll ask about that later.  Elven Spelljammers will accompany them as will elves from Vevce and Gnomes to set traps.  They'll head for Welk wood to oppose the forces attacking there.  Use guerilla tactics, ambushes and traps as much as possible.  But the forest must be held and the defense of Celene maintained.  And continue helping in the Hellfurnaces, Dwarves and Gnomes are best there.

Assign extra bodyguards to important people, we never know when this blocking of scrying will end and the sudden strikes can begin.  For that matter, we'll accept the proposal from the Circle of Eight about trying to find a way to break through and be able to scry our enemies.  Tell them to get to it.

Keep building up our defenses...and keep an eye on Iuz's forces.  They'll help  The Kevellond League only as long as it is to their benefit as well.  And Toril is here...we tried to get away from that..they better not try and cover the land with technology again.  Not here.  But don't bother them, they aren't hostile, we have plenty of others who are already.

And bloodroses!   How nice, I guess Vecna doesn't...hm...who the hell is Kalanyr and why is he sending me roses?  Abyssal roses even!  They are kinda nice though...


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Varnaith and the Celestial Imperium are sending additional forces to aid the Iron League, the Hollow Highlands, and the Duchy of Urnst.  I believe my forces, Uveneleis and those of Darkness can at least hold the line in the Hellfurnaces.  Plus Black Omega's forces, unless he says otherwise, are assumed to be helping.

This should free some pressure on the Duchy of Urnst, the Iron League, and the Hollow Highlands.  The forces of Sanctus Punitor will try to stop the League of Warlords forces attacking Urnst while defending their own territory.


----------



## Black Omega

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Edena:
> 
> Varnaith and the Celestial Imperium are sending additional forces to aid the Iron League, the Hollow Highlands, and the Duchy of Urnst.  I believe my forces, Uveneleis and those of Darkness can at least hold the line in the Hellfurnaces.  Plus Black Omega's forces, unless he says otherwise, are assumed to be helping.
> *



Helping there and in Welkwood.  See the entry just put in and let me know if anything was missed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

CONCERNING THE DUCHY OF URNST

  Nobody has taken it yet.  The battle there has escalated horrifically.

  The Shades are going to maintain their attack, with PL 15.
  The Isles of Woe maintain the attack.
  The Warlords maintain the attack.

  But a large defense force has arrived from the Alliance of the Crescent (Ishtarland, Lyrn, Aaqa) via help from the Flying Citadels of the Sky-Sea League.
  Led by Zagyg the Mad and Murlynd, this force has a PL of 20.


----------



## William Ronald

*Black Omega, Kaboom, Dagger: Thanks*

Guys, thanks for helping out. I am sorry if I gave anyone offense in using troops while you were away.  Edena said I could do so for allied forces.  I hope I was not presumptive and ask your pardon.  This schedule is working against a lot of people. Gnomeworks did not even have a chance to defend Nyrond before it fell.

I have to leave for something important tonight.

Turrosh Mak, you have control of the forces assigned to me.
I will try to check back.  Until otherwise noted, you are in charge.


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Iuz the wise*

The forces of our enemies are spread thin, the balance wavers in one direction then another. You can tip that balance in your favor.
Now is the time for you to strike into Furyondy, to take revenge for the Greyhawk War. All of the northern Kevellond could be yours if you move now. You could become the most powerful ruler on Oerth.


----------



## Valkys

Valkys, as usual, sits on his throne, regretting his decision to offer alliance to anyone willing to pay. Things are never so simple.

The mages continue to research technology, spells, and to summon the undead hordes. Planars are still arriving as fast as they can be summoned, while Valkys is saddled with a decision.  If someone makes an offer and he declares an alliance, he becomes the enemy of that ally's enemies. 

He growls orders to his minions to raid the City of the Gods once more. They must have more technology. They *must* find some way to equalize their position. 

He silences his inner monologue and reaches out to commune with his father, Oberon. After several long minutes, his eyes focus once again on his current reality. There is nothing to be done yet. 

He knows he cannot attack and he cannot defend should someone choose to attack. He examines his dilemma and shakes his head in frustration.


----------



## Uvenelei

*William*

I'm heading out in a little while; I'll most likely be gone until tommorow afternoon, but I might be back late tonight. You have control over my troops under the same conditions as last time. I'm sending Edena the rest of my plans now.

edit: Hmm, seems William's gonna be out tonight too. Well then, since he gave his forces to you, Turrosh, so do I.

Good luck.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Goddang e-mail!*

To Hades with this blasted contraption!  I'll do my communication the old fashioned way - Loudly, and publicly!

Edena!  The Solistarim are beginning research on 10th level magic!  In addition, we will use Scrying spells to determine whether or not it is safe for us to devote our power to research.  Using these divinations, we will be protected from a surprise attack.  Should we be attacked in a turn, we will have been considered to have been spending a mere 10 PL on 10th level research.  If we are not attacked, we will have been considered to have spent ALL of our power on 10th level magic research.

In addition, this is OUT OF CHARACTER KNOWLEDGE for everyone!  As far as you're concerned, we are staying out of the way and letting you madmen kill each other.  The only part of the Solistarim that's moving out of the Godspires on a regular basis is Anabstercorian.

<< THE BELOW IS PROBABLY IMPORTANT, I'M NOT REALLY SURE >>

As for what Anabstercorian is up to, he's stirring up trouble, EVERYWHERE.  He's doing everything in his telepathic power to convince nations everywhere to go to war, armies to go feral, alliances to shatter, and havoc to reign supreme - And he's doing this secretly!  This is also OOC knowledge, everyone.  *The most important thing is that he is participating in EVERY battlefield he can safely participate in, and always on the losing side, making sure that combats last as long as possible, ensuring endless, bloody stalemates.*

I know I'm taking a risk in showing you all of this.  I'm sure the temptation to act on it will be immense.  But I'd appreciate it if you don't get overly suspicious of our apparant in-action and scry us mercilessly until at least a couple of turns from now.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Black Omega, Kaboom, Dagger: Thanks*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks did not even have a chance to defend Nyrond before it fell.
> *




Well, most of it fell in turn 1.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Black Omega, Kaboom, Dagger: Thanks*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Guys, thanks for helping out. I am sorry if I gave anyone offense in using troops while you were away.  Edena said I could do so for allied forces.  I hope I was not presumptive and ask your pardon.  This schedule is working against a lot of people. Gnomeworks did not even have a chance to defend Nyrond before it fell.
> 
> I have to leave for something important tonight.
> 
> Turrosh Mak, you have control of the forces assigned to me.
> I will try to check back.  Until otherwise noted, you are in charge. *



Not a problem.  Just let me know what forces you control


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The western half of Nyrond is now the property of Sollir (while Kas and his Legions sit there and do nothing but regenerate their losses.)
  The County of Urnst is now the property of Melkor.

  The forces of the Dark Union are victorious in the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  The Flinty Hills fall to the Dark Union, and become their territory.
  Garrel Enkdall swiftly falls thereafter.
  The Seldanoran army is driven back with great loss into their own lands.

  This frees up the God Emperor, at last, to deal with the massive attack occurring behind him.

  In another piece of good news for the Dark Union, the Sahuagin manage to surprise the Fleet of the Lendores, and sink many of it's ships.
  The Fleet and the Sahuagin are now engaged in a sea battle, and no help from the Lendores arrives to help the force striking down into the Dark Union.

  There is no way even the Sky-Sea League can save the Hollow Highlands.
  The undead host of Acererak simply sweeps them aside, and the Hollow Highlands are swallowed up by Acererak's forces.

  I am assuming that the Sky-Sea League is furiously fighting to defend the Iron League.
  They are suffering massive casualties and losses, although Acererak is also losing people.
  The Iron League itself, is fighting for all it's worth.


----------



## Serpenteye

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Valkys, as usual, sits on his throne, regretting his decision to offer alliance to anyone willing to pay. Things are never so simple.
> 
> The mages continue to research technology, spells, and to summon the undead hordes. Planars are still arriving as fast as they can be summoned, while Valkys is saddled with a decision.  If someone makes an offer and he declares an alliance, he becomes the enemy of that ally's enemies.
> 
> He growls orders to his minions to raid the City of the Gods once more. They must have more technology. They *must* find some way to equalize their position.
> 
> He silences his inner monologue and reaches out to commune with his father, Oberon. After several long minutes, his eyes focus once again on his current reality. There is nothing to be done yet.
> 
> He knows he cannot attack and he cannot defend should someone choose to attack. He examines his dilemma and shakes
> his head in frustration. *




The Dark Union and the Shade want to be your allies. Join us in dividing the world between us.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Important note!*

Edena, go read my post at the top of this page of the thread.  It's pretty important!  Also, I edited it.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The western half of Nyrond is now the property of Sollir (while Kas and his Legions sit there and do nothing but regenerate their losses.)
> *




No. You contradict yourself. First you say that the Legions of Kas conquer Nyrond and now you say that Sollir does it. You also wrote that a part of the Legions of Kas reinforced the army at the Flinty Hills. I'm confused. Sorry if I'm too harsh, I just got carried away.

-----

The victorious armies from the battle of Flinty Hills divide. 1/4 of the armies chase after the fleeing enemy army to attemt to kill it. They will not walk into any obvious traps, though. 3/4 of the armies turn against the invaders of the North Kingdom to reinforce the defences and drive them back. The God-Emperor is with this force. 
Two smaller forces dig in in the Flinty Hills and Garrel Enkdal, building defences.


----------



## Kalanyr

The UnderDark Alliance troops in the Armidio Forest are abandoning it and falling back to our home areas to defend and recapture them. As long as none of my allies disagree this is what happens.

Valkys- We of the UnderDark Alliance have decided we could use your aid and are willing to recompense you.

Drow Tech is shared with Valkys.

Somewhere deep below the earth Kalanyr stalks around and grumbles about incompetent Quasits and forgetting to put return addresses on packages. Another Quasit is dispatched with a pile of Onyx and Rubies stolen from some Balor's hoard or other this time with a return address.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The massive force of giants, humaniods from the rakers, Storm riders and Barbarians continue to demolish as much of North kingdoms Infrastructure.

*I restore full control to KAboom now that he is posting* 
Thank you for your patence in this matter


----------



## kaboom

Why didn't my sea forces worn the lendor fleet about the sahogin.
The sky-sea league has not been fighting for the iron league.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Moderator is taking a break.  5 straight hours of work here.  Be back later.  Please continue the IR.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Very well.  The Sky-Sea League is not fighting for the Iron League.
  Acererak's forces are making good headway there.

  Your sea forces did warn the fleet.
  Otherwise, the sahuagin would have taken it by complete surprise and destroyed it.

  As it is, it's a 50/50 battle at the moment.

  - - -

  Despite all efforts to stop them, the drow, giants, and humanoids (who had secretly snuck down Below, and laughed as their enemies supposedly conquered the surface) have swarmed up and retaken the heights of all the mountains.
  The Barrier Peaks, Crystalmists, and Hellfurnaces fall back into their control.

  The Yeomanry is now fighting for it's life against the onslaught of the Hive Cluster, and it is likely to fall unless reinforced.

  The drow and their allies are now in a good position to strike at Geoff, Sterich, Istivar, Ull, and even Bissel.

  As the forces of the Dark Union fall back in disarray from their north coast, as the giants, stormriders, swanmay, and other forces beat them back, a lone figure appears.
  An illithid.
  But not just any illithid - this is Anabstercorian, and his power is titanic.
  With his mind blasts, he whelms the leading stormriders, blowing rider and tornado away.
  He explodes the brains of giants, their bodies crashing to the earth.
  He levels psionic blasts at the swanmays, sending them reeling to the earth, clutching their heads in agony.

  A cheer rises up from the forces of the Dark Union, who then stop retreating and charge to the onslaught.
  But the illithid, then disappears.

  In the Duchy of Urnst, the defenders are losing against the League of the Warlords, the Shades, and the Unholy Knights of the Lost Isles.
  Until a lone illithid appears.
  With his mental blasts, he knocks those knights off their horses, pulverizing their bodies inside their armor.
  Savage frontiersmen of the Warlords fall, bleeding from their eyes and ears, as their minds are destroyed.
  The Shades defend themselves, but the psionic power levelled against them strips their defenses, and slays them, sending their souls howling into the afterlife.
  The attack is broken, and the defenders, astounded by this unlooked for help, rally and attack.
  The illithid disappears.

  And so it goes, in battles all across the Flanaess.
  That illithid keeps showing up, always fighting on the losing side, always disappearing before he can be killed, always causing the battle to flare up hotter than ever, bloody stalemates in many areas.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Black Omega, Kaboom, Dagger: Thanks*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Guys, thanks for helping out. I am sorry if I gave anyone offense in using troops while you were away.  Edena said I could do so for allied forces.  I hope I was not presumptive and ask your pardon.  *



No worries, we discussed this earlier.  We're all set.

And note, I'm offline for the rest of the night now, going out with friends.  Don't take all my territory while I'm gone.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Despite all efforts to stop them, the drow, giants, and humanoids (who had secretly snuck down Below, and laughed as their enemies supposedly conquered the surface) have swarmed up and retaken the heights of all the mountains.
> The Barrier Peaks, Crystalmists, and Hellfurnaces fall back into their control.
> 
> The Yeomanry is now fighting for it's life against the onslaught of the Hive Cluster, and it is likely to fall unless reinforced.
> 
> The drow and their allies are now in a good position to strike at Geoff, Sterich, Istivar, Ull, and even Bissel. *




The Armies of The Kevoland Leauge fight feircely for every yard of land.  when the enemy takes a trench, they fall back to the next, and unload distructive magic into the lost trench.   EArth elementals wait under the enemy and attack them from bellow as they advance, Celestials and Guardials bombard them from above.  Also Darkness's forces are here. The orc warriors from Orcreich attack with out fear and with out mercy.  The planar gem dragions fly overhead, and fire elementals swarm through the enemy lines.  The dao use there Transmute earth to mud ability to further slow down the enemies advance.

A call goes out once more to the Uleks and the sky-sea leauge for help.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ah ha ha ha ha ha!*

BURN, you worthless mammals!  BURN!


----------



## Maudlin

Assuming that Varnaith's forces approach the Hollow Highlands and Iron League at least mostly from around the Tilvanot Peninsula, their transports and supplies will be relentlessy harrowed by forces from the Scarlet Brotherhood and the pirate fleets of the Lordship of the Isles. (20 PL)

They will blockade the tiny strait between the peninsula and the Olman Isles, so anything coming from beyond the Denzac gulf will have to pass through a grueling bottleneck.

Water elementals will be summoned to patrol the waters, to guard and scout, and also to start bringing the carcasses of the Dark Union fleet up from the bottom of Relmor Bay and depositing them on the underwater ridge where the blockade is.

-------------------------------

Those forces, on arriving in the Hollow Highlands, next to Acererak's holdings, will have to deal with his personal presence. He is very irked that his assault on the Iron League went less well than expected, and is looking to end opposition in the area quickly so his forces can march north.

When Scarlet forces from their rear are hopefully forcing a rushed disembarkment, he will teleport to the skies directly above the landing area of the Varnaith forces with a small cadre of his most highly honoured liches and vampires, and spew negative energy at anything in sight with crazed abandon! 

(He has prepared Horrid Wiltings like nobody's business, all of them at least Empowered 4 or 5 times and Widened at least that much, so he will take bites out of the invaders with a 300 ft radius, cast at level 65). His Howls, a terrible sepulchral screeching can probably be heard all the way to the Iron League, as it drains the life-force of any who come nearby. He will single out leaders, bearing down on them from the sky, and leech their their souls from their bodies in front of their troops to add to the chaos and panic.

Anyone still packed tightly together on the boats should be nice and vulnerable


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Important note:*

I'm not going to be getting involved in any melee that has any participants that, alone, have a power level equal to or higher than me.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Words from Iuz....*

This is most likely the only post I am going to be able to make until 10:30 or so Edena-time.  Edena pleae look out for my forces...

In the council chambers of the various nations an image appears.  It first appears as a small dot of light.  The dot of light then becomes a line approximately 32 inches long.  The line then becomes a square, within the square can be seen the Seal of the IBKSC -- a grinning skull with the Seal of The Bright Lands, Ket, and Stonehold as each eye and nose respectively.  A voice accompanies the image:

"Please hold for and address from the Leadership of the Iuz, Bright Lands, Ket, Stonehold Confederation...."

Those you with connections with Toril instantly recognize this as some sort of magical attempt to duplicate your close-circuit TV technology.  It is a poor, incomplete copy.  If a demigod and extremely powerful arch-mage wasn't behind it, it probably wouldn't work at all.  It is so crude that it almost makes you laugh, yet there is some subtle nuances about it that make you feel a little uneasy....

The image then shifts to a podium, behind which stands Rary the Archmage.  Behind him stand Krenth Algorn of Ket and Crewth Redbeard son of the late Sevvord Redbeard, Master of the Hold.  Rary clears his throught, clearly uncomfortable about appearing on this "new medium".

"Peoples of Oerth. I the Rary, Vice-president of the IBKSC, Governor of the Bright-Lands, and god, wish to address the many governments of this world.  The IBKSC is a fundamentals nation who pray and devote themselves, body and soul to the Pantheon of Power.  The Pantheon of Power consists of myself Rary, God of the Bright Desert, Krenth Algorn God of Ket, Crewth Redbeard God of the Hold, and of course Iuz the Mighty God of The Empire.  There have been many questions about what our position on this issue and that issue is.  We shall address these one at a time."

"To the Solistarm (ANABSTERCORIAN):  We are watching you.  For over a century there has been no conflict between us, and we wish none now.  As I have said, however, we are watching."

"To the Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight, and the Kevellond League (Dark Omega, William Roland):  So far we have kept our word, and you have kept yours. We hope this situation can continue, at least until our mutual enemies are defeated.  As far as the IBKSC is concerned, 'the enemy of our enemy is our friend'".

"To Vecna (Bonedagger):  What is there to say...... (Rary spits on the floor)....moving on"

"To Delrune (Creamsteak):  As with Kevellond, we have never been friends, nor are we ever likely to be.  For the time being, if you don't molest us, we shall not molest you.  We offer you a pact on non-aggression."

"To Erypt, Esmerin, and the Dwarves of the Yatils (Darkness):  We have had little or no contact in the past.  Are unlikely too in the immediate future. The non-aggression pact offered to your allies, however, is offered to you as well."

"To the Baklunish Confederation (also Darkness)  As with Kevellond, you have kept your word and we will keep ours.  You have "shared" things with us and as a sign of good faith so shall we share with you (starting this turn)"

"To the Forces of Kas and the Dark Union (Mr. Draco, and Serpenteye):  Currently we have a mutual protection pact between our two powers.  So far we have kept our side of the bargain.  When you besieged at sea, we offered you our shores to land on, our Rhennee pilots for your ships, and our protection while disembarking.  When you were besieged by Vecna, we came to your aid.  We kept our bargain".

"Assisting you in craving out an empire is not covered in our current agreement.  We consider the conflicts you are engaged in the Flinty Crater area to be the cause of imperial expansion, and cannot be truly consider an "attack" on you or your people.  If you wish such help it comes at a price.  The price is the following:"

1.  Any claim you think you had on the Abbor-Alz
2.  A 20 mile deep swath of the Urnst State bordering the Abbor-Alz
3.  A military alliance against Vecna
4.  No action will be taken by you if the IBKSC happens to engage in any military action against anyone that you might happen to be in alliance with.

"This price is not negotiable.  If you do not wish to pay it, we understand. We all consider our current non-aggression and pacts and mutual defense pact active and wish to keep the active.  We hope you want the same."

"To the forces of the Underdark (Kalanyr, Fiesty Dog, Forsaken One):  We have been on friendly terms in the past, we wish to remain that way.  You have traded technology with us and we will do so with you (starting this turn).  We will continue to do as long as you do."

"To the Bandit Lands (Sollir Furryfoot):  We offer a chance to rejoin the IBKSC.  Of course your current leader would have to sacrificed to the Pantheon of Power, and you would only be considered a probation member under the direct control of Iuz and myself, but we offer it to you all the same.  Think about it"  

(OCC:  I game terms this means that you would still get to control your territories -- under the banner of the IBKSC -- but your current character would have to die).

"To Turrosh Mak:  Well played, sir.  We offer to you a non-aggression pact as well."

"To Everyone (because I'm getting tired of writing) else except the Shade:  As stated earlier, don't molest us, we won't molest you."

"Too handle the "Shade Issue" (Rary makes hand quotes as he says this), I give to you the president of the IBKCS, and leader of the IBKSC pantheon, Iuz the Mighty."

The image shifts to the left it zooms in awkwardly on a person.  There, kneeling on the floor, is a bound and gagged mortal worshipper of Lord Melkor {Talos}.  There is a look of terror and desperation on his face.  The image then pans up, goes out of focus for a moment, then becomes clear again.  Standing behind the man is the bent and stooped figure of Iuz.  He paces back and forth for a moment, and then stops squarely behind the frightened man.

"Lord Melkor {Talos} you wish to know what my position concerning you is....."

(Iuz causally rips one of the arms off the man.  He then starts to absentmindedly tap his chin with it.)

"Where to start...hmmm...well, first of all I want you to know that I always considered you a potential ally.  Its true, you are powerful and I respect that.  But, you said something in some of your correspondences to me that were quite disturbing"

(The human cries and whimpers)

"I think it all started with the order, THE ORDER, (Iuz kicks the man him front of him, sound of breaking ribs can be heard) that I attack Kevellond or else you would start annexing my lands."

(More whimpers form the human)

"Is that anyway to talk to a friend?"

"Then, when these accursed pagan religions from Toril started springing up, and certain nations, such as mine, started to take action to remove the infidels you then ordered, ORDERED (Iuz stomps on the man's legs turning then to pulp, he of course screams in pain) not to kill your worshipers in MY LANDS, EVEN THOUGH THEY HAD NO REASON TO BE THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!"

(The man is barely conscious from the pain, but still whimpering)

"Again, is that any way to talk to someone who could offer you help?"

"I say this and I say this only ONCE Melkor..."

(Iuz starts to transform into his demonic form.  The transformation is slow and hideous)

YOU HAD BEST START APOLOGIZING RIGHT NOW!!!!  If I like your apology, then perhaps arrangements can be made.  If not well...

(Iuz starts beating the man to death with his own severed arm.  The blood splatters everywhere.  Iuz the calms himself and quickly transforms himself back into his old man guise)

"I would hate to see anything happen to you.  Is this a threat?  No, not really, but from where I stand things aren't going so well for the mighty Shade.  By simply withholding my assistance may be enough to bring you down, while my assistance may win the day for you....think about it and get back to me."

The image goes black and is replaced once again by the Seal of the IBKSC.  A voice says, "This has been an address from the IBKSC."

The image then disappears....


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena. Divine Iuz*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> Water elementals will be summoned to patrol the waters, to guard and scout, and also to start bringing the carcasses of the Dark Union fleet up from the bottom of Relmor Bay and depositing them on the underground ridge where the blockade is.
> *




I'm glad they are of use to you and wish you the best of luck in your endeavor.
-----

Edena: The Fleets of the Sea Barons join the Sahaugin in attacking the Lendore Fleet.

-----

John Brown: I currently speak for the Shade Empire (Lord Melkor[Talos] will resume control over it when he gets back to the board). Because of this I cannot make any binding agreements in his name that I think he might not accept. Personaly I believe that a conflict between the Shade and the Empire of Iuz would be a horrible mistake for both sides and I know that Lord Melkor feels the same way. Therefore I offer a preliminary apology in his name to any offence he might have caused you. It's of course up to Lord Melkor to confirm or reject this when he gets back. Until then I humbly, very humbly, encourage you to move against the Kevellond or the Fellreev or the Vesve or the Suel Barbarians. I also, in his name publicly support your religion and your right to regulate all religion in your lands.

Speaking for the Dark Union I say this. "I have always felt the greatest respect for you. In fact your status as a deity was one of the main inspirations for my own resent religious program and elevation towards Godhood. The empire of Iuz is known and feared by all, your power is beyond question, but you still need allies. The Dark Union and our allies can help you, in fact we are already helping you, to expand your empire. 
We have never had any claims on the Abbor Alz and have no objection to you taking the area.
We cannot give what we do not have. The County of Urnst is held by the Shade. I will not give up any land in melkor's name.
Vecna is a menace to all of Oerth, but he has so far been difficult to track down. It's in the interest of all of Oerth to unite against Vecna (however temporarily such an alliance could last). The Dark Union will therefore gladly ally with you against Vecna.
The last point is much more troublesome. I consider both the Shade and the Warrior Kingdoms important allies. So for they have stood by my side without fail. I do not wish to see them harmed. I understand your resentment towards the Shade and your desire to conquer the Warrior Kingdom. But I ask you to consider your other options. There are a lot of your neigbors that you could attack without forcing me to conflicting loyalties. Please consider all options.

The God Emperor of the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi


----------



## Creamsteak

Sorry I was late... I'll be back to actually read the posts in twenty...

anyway here are my turn 2 moves... figure them into the stuff

CREAMSTEAK PL 64

_All Power Levels are Based on stats before Turn 1_



*The Delrune Army PL 22*
Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 

Orders are to invade the Riftcrag and its surrounding counties. All opposition will be confronted. All allies shall be welcomed. "I Shall Fight the Hellmaster!" is called out by Sanctus Punitor. The men seem fearful of being enslaved by the creatures aiding the Hellmaster. Sanctus attempts to counter this with a speech about the reason why they are attacking the Riftcrag so imminently. (Edena- I rolled a 34 at the end of turn 1... If that still counts fine, I will honestly take what I have rolled, but if it doesn't I will re-roll.)

Speech by Sanctus Punitor-
"Elves, Humans, Gnomes, and Halfling brothers... Our forces in the North were decimated by the combined forces of many fiends. They have not stopped fighting. They have not stopped protecting. They understand even better why we are on the offensive. The combined forces of evil are tied together by a bond of fear and cowardice. The Evil I speak of is that of all true evil, the heart to take unrelentingly. They take our comrades bodies up as slaves! They Take our meals and land without a care for those who cultivated it. They will take and take till there is nothing left to be had. Then they will take from each other! They will eat away at the land till no life lives on it. Even then, they will not stop. They will control one another, and manipulate the fates of their comrades to arms against one another. They don't want you as slaves. They want to destroy you. Becoming thier servants is only the first step in annihilating us. I will not allow it. In my life I have seen the faces of creatures like this a hundred times, and they are weak! They take and take because they are AFRAID TO GIVE. They are afraid to give to their people, afraid to give in to thier enemies, and afraid to fight if they are not sure they will win. We have bravery, they have cowardice. I have trusting people and good citizens... their people must beg for scraps to survive on just to avoid becoming another undead slave. We march, and we march constantly, no pain is too overwhelming... They are our enemy because they take from us, and they take from us because THEY ARE AFRAID!" A hoorah from soldiers, and off we go to start another fight.

*Seldanoran/Timberway Army PL 23*
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 

All forces allied to the Seldanoran/Timberway Army are asked to join our fight. The Giant's strongest men dig in, to quickly create a trench line. Celestials and Metallic Planar Dragons are summoned to reinfoce and scout the area. Citizens are guarded while the construction of trenches up and down the defensive line begins. Support trenches are added. Catapults are constructed to act as temporary artillery behind the main trenches. The clerics of my forces are ordered to begin concecrating the ground to increase our defense against evil magic and undead. I ask my allies to do the same.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) PL 8 (Regina Canities)*
Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The Northern Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 
People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2 

_In the Grandwoods_
A combined effort is made to undermine authority in the area. Three task forces are ordered to move to the river north of Ral Astra and pour sleeping draughts into the river. If successful the draughts may put many citizens to sleep if the opposition does not take the time to notice and prevent the poisoned water from reaching its citizens. They would still need to find another resource for water, however.

 Three more task forces are sent in different directions to build tunnel extensions into enemy territory. These provide better cover for rebels moving around the area, and therefore speed up the time of raids. These tunnels are more likely to be discovered, so charges are set to be detonated if the enemy makes it inside of these tunnels. As areas inside the tunnel structure begin to be discovered and assaulted forces are beginning to dig outside of those areas and are detonating large amounts of gunpowder to close found entrances. New traps are set up and some of the more skilled trapmakers are working on creating landmines similar to those used in the 1st Chinese civil war.

All other units are tasked with raiding the countryside outside the Grandwoods. The primary target still remains the command structure. Reports that are not yet confirmed hint that tunnels may be linking the Grandwoods to the Northern Hollow Highlands. Plant elementals are moved inside of the tunnel web to act as folliage, early warning devices, and traps in their own right. As more and more of my men are slain it gradually becomes harder and harder to find them. They are digging in deeper and deeper every day.

_In Other Areas_
In the Northern Hollow Highlands some reports are appearing concerning a deep tunnel leading into the highlands. These reports are not confirmed. The forces here appear to be setting up some kind of defensive structure, but this may be a fake. Many more raids are coming out of the Northern Hollow Highlands at the enemies territories. Most of the population here is worried about the Grandwoods and are bold about moving against the opposition, but Regina Canities does not allow anything grander than raids to be launched.

The construction of the tower in the Loftwoods is continuing. As the towers construction is going well, the Grandep bay is becoming a safer naval port for allies of the Delrune Confederation. This tower is being constructed as posted in turn 1. (Edena did not mention this in the wrap up... if it is not occuring, or if nobody has noticed yet I would like to know- Especially an ETA on the towers completion.)

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) PL 4 (Illborg Bellringer)*
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 

The forces of the Gnarley are still training in the Lortmills in the use of new firearms and still taking up defensive positions. The men are discouraged at news that the Gnarley may have fallen. Words about these actions are taken with a heavy and vengeful heart towards the Shadow empire.


*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS PL 4 (Gorgosh Ubeno)*
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 

Fellreev Forest is still continuing to reinforce its southern borders. Some of the men are being rallied to raid the territory to the south. Such orders are given, 1 PL of forces from Fellreev Forest are ordered to raid into Sollir's territory to the south.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) PL 3 (Pogo The-Monkey)* 
Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 

The Amedio Rainforest is in disarray. The people here are resorting to tactics similar to the Ewoks in Star-Wars. Trying to remove an overwhelming opponent is difficult. The Amedio Rainforest is beginning to constuct a "last resort" weapon. Some information hints that this weapon involves large shipments of gunpowder into this territory. Other clues, however, seem to imply that the ships are actually going to use the gunpowder to arm its catapults. This hints at possible use of artillery bombardment from the ocean, but reports on this are incomplete. The possibility that such large amounts of gunpowder may be used against the hive by being thrown into any newly formed nests. All results are depictive and descriptive, but there seems to be little to conclude.

Edit: Dragons and Celestials are summoned against Sollir, not by the Seldanoran Army.

Edit:I accept John Brown's non-aggression pact... I am a paladin, and despite the fact that I would not rule the way you do, I respect all countries independent laws.

Edit: If Sollir joins John Brown I halt all attacks and honor the Non Agression Pact. I withdraw and I will be open to Negotiations to return Artonsamay if it is disirable.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Iuz*

We gladly accept your non-aggression pact and hope that we will see you soon in battle against our mutual enemy the shades


----------



## Kalanyr

A Sending of Kalanyr in his full Abyssal Glory appears before Iuz "Mighty Iuz,distant kin, I ask your aid in driving off the Kevellond League and am willing to give aid in return when you request it. As well the land you conquer that did not belong to us before they came is yours! Aid us in the name of the Abyss "


----------



## dagger

At this point I muster the combined might of the Duchy, County, and Principatlity of Ulek and have them head towards the Yeomanry to help in the defense. This means all dwarves, humans, and elves. They will take what ever firearms, grenades, and other war tech they can get or scrounge.  

Dwarf King Olinstadd Corond will lead this force.


----------



## kaboom

A hasted Thayadon Fasfoni teleports W/O error into the battle for iron hills, Time Stops, casts 3 meteor swarms and teleports out. Repeat.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Uvenlei's forces*

Uvenlei's force (with a PL of 69 IIRC) will be moved agiast the shade, split between Celene and Dyvers fronts.  As in other fronts the warriors and mages will reinforce the lines, while the planars (Dragions, both metalic andgem) will rain death from above.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*doublepost*

doublepost


----------



## Serpenteye

*For Lord Melkor!*

The Shade Imperium reinforces the western front and goes to the defensive, giving ground doggedly. Occasional raids and attacks are made against the enemy to keep them off balance. Spelljammers and the like are attacked by elite scuads who kill or enchant the pilots into shanging sides. Enemy mages and clerics are made a prioritated target for the fiends on the ground. a line of trenches and traps are built behind the front as a secondary defensive line and if the battle goes poorly for the Shade they retreat to that line. The Shade also withdraw 5 points of armies from the east. If the western front is in danger of breaking all shade forces are pulled out from the east except the guard on the County of Urnst.
The Shade do their best to spread dissent and uprisings amongst the enemy forces homelands, the Kevellond and the Pomarj are prioritized. Assassins do their best to destabilize the enemy forces and homelands by killing important officials and officers.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *A Sending of Kalanyr in his full Abyssal Glory appears before Iuz "Mighty Iuz,distant kin, I ask your aid in driving off the Kevellond League and am willing to give aid in return when you request it. As well the land you conquer that did not belong to us before they came is yours! Aid us in the name of the Abyss " *



Keep in mind o' mighty Iuz, the non-aggression pact between yourself and the Kevoland Leauge.  The shade are the real danger.  The Underdark alliance only wants you to move against Kevoland to strengthen there allies in Greyhawk (I refuse to recognize the shadow throne)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR UPDATE # 3*

The war has reached a feverish pitch, with fierce battles in progress from one end of the map to the other, and many places offmap also.

  In the southwest offmap, Zindia is inflicting 3 to 1 losses on the attackers from Erypt, Suhfang, and Varnaith.
  They may take Zindia, but it's going to be a pyrrich victory.

  The Hive Cluster is making astounding successes, winning major victories, one after the other.
  Aided by the forces of the Under Oerth and the tremendous might of the dragons, they are overwhelming both ground and air forces alike.

  The Yeomanry goes down under a formian sea, it's inhabitants eaten or fled east.
  Sterich collapses, it's knights and troops forced back by humanoids emerging from their secret locations Below by the hundreds of thousands.
  Giants back up the humanoids, and they crush the forces of the Kevellond League in Geoff, regaining it for the drow.
  The Kevellond forces retain control of the forests, but they are pinned there and beset.

  The armies of the Baklunish Confederation and the many countries from further west are attempting to reverse this, but they are running into heavy trouble.
  The mountains themselves are the worst obstacle.
  What Kas did, they cannot do, and tracking up into those mountains is extremely difficult under the best of circumstances.
  Now, all those mountains are filled with deathtraps and defenders, and the Baklunish forces cannot get a hold.
  If they could sweep through Ket, they could come at the humanoids from the east, but Ket - watching all of this in glee - has fortified it's western border, and is calling on it's ally Iuz to reinforce it, so that no help from the Baklunish gets east of the mountains.

  The situation is made worse when, in the control room of one of the dwarven mountains, an illithid appears.
  Using his mental might and surprise, he overwhelms the control crew, then sets the mountain on a collision course with the ground.
  The mountain crashes slowly into the ground, shattering apart, thousands of dwarves and tens of thousands of ferried troops killed in the disaster.

  The Scro, Neogi, and Illithid Armadas are preventing any spelljamming help from coming to the Kevellond League, and in any case most of what can fly is busy ferrying troops.

  The Varnaithians in the Amedio Rainforest have better luck, and drive the Hive Cluster out, regaining the rainforest for it's native peoples (or what is left of them.)

  The intervention of the Coalition of Light and Shadow, with the incredible might of the Faerie, blocks the Hive Cluster and it's Underdark allies from pressing any further into the Kevellond League, or taking Bissel, which they almost managed to do.

  In the central Flanaess, what can only be described as a slugfest is in progress.
  The Shades TAKE the city of Enkstad, slaughtering it's inhabitants, then flee as the vengeful elves come in force to retake their capital city.
  The forces of Shade break through the defensive line of the Welkwood, with the forest in flames and massive slaughter on both sides.
  However, the arrival of the Faerie stops the advance, and the Shades are beaten back in a prolonged Faerie versus Shade battle.
  The Shades are unable to penetrate the border defenses of the Pomarj.
  The Pomarj mounts a major attack against the Shade lines.  In something like something out of WW1, the two armies engage in a prolonged firefight across the trenches.  Tens of thousands die on both sides in the conflict, but the Pomarj gains little land.
  Celene manages to hold it's border, thanks to the intervention of the Faerie, but their losses are high.
  In the northwest, Verbobonc was reinforced by the armies of the Kevellond League, who manage to drive the forces of Shade out of southeastern Furyondy.
  In a great drive eastward, they clear the way all the way back to Dyvvers, and lay siege to the city.
  The Shades make their stand there, and Dyvvers is now besieged for the second time.
  The Gnarley Forest is retaken by the forces of the Kevellond League, but the eastern Gnarley has completely DIED - the forces of Shade have poisoned the very earth, and all the trees and brush withered and rotted.
  All efforts to retake the Wild Coast have failed, although the United Forces have thrown wave after wave against the Shades.
  The Shades are entrenched, great Planar Forces are with them, and high level commanders lead them.
  They seem unshakable.

  The Duchy of Urnst manages to hold out against all it's attackers, thanks to the intervention from other countries.
  The Isles of Woe, the Shade Army, and the army of the Warlords fight in vain to cross the massively fortified borders, and those that make it through come under intense aerial bombardment.
  The Duchy of Urnst is holding out.
  Celadan Forest is doing it's part, also, sending out wave after wave of attackers to harry the rear of the attacking Shade forces, threatening to retake the County of Urnst from the Shades.

  The war is going rather ill for the forces of good in the southeast.
  There, the Hollow Highlands are crushed.
  Even their deepest tunnels and chambers are found, and the defenders killed (if they are lucky) or taken alive (if they are not lucky) by an enraged Acererak and his Minions.

  The intervention of the Scarlet Brotherhood causes an immense sea battle to rage around the Iron League, as both sides attempt to get their ships through to reinforce the land battle.
  Dozens of ships go down, their crews and equipment lost, and the hideous piles of the dead on the floor of the sea ever grows.
  Even with the help of the good Sea Nations, the power of the Scarlet Brotherhood is a match for the forces of good.
  On the land, Irongate drives out the undead attacking it, but Onnwal falls to the forces of Acererak.
  Idee, although it is closer to Acererak, beats back his forces, at great cost to themselves.
  The dwarves of the Iron Hills fight the undead chamber by chamber, tunnel by tunnel, through the dark labyrinth of the passages there.

  In the northeast, the forces of good score a major victory.
  Led by the Swanmays and their host, the humanoids of the Dwark Swamp and evil giants, assorted good giants and the people of Ratik, Storm-Riders of Telchuria and barbarians, this strange alliance takes the entire eastern half of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi.
  They are finally stopped at the capital city of Eastfair, where the Union forces rally, and the Lost Elves come into the fray.

  The God Emperor scores a major victory.
  His host pursues the Delrunian army of elves, and manages to rout it, inflict catastrophic losses on the elves before they escape northward.
  The Nyrondese, spelljamming gnomes, good giants, and all the others helping in that battle try in vain to save the Delrunian Army, but the damage is  done.
  The God Emperor must now look backwards, for a great host is set to march right into the heart of the Dark Union.

  In Nyrond, Kas and his Legions sit and do nothing, busy resurrecting their own dead.
  They could have made a huge difference in the war, but they are sitting this one out.

  The Fleet of the Lendores finally fights it's way through the Sahuagin blockade, and lands in the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and the elves debark.
  Behind them, the Sahuagin and their underwater enemies are fighting toe to toe in a war beneath the waves, stretching from the Thillronian Peninsula south clear to the Lendores.

  The Grandwood continues to hold out against the Union forces assaulting it, although vast areas of the forest are now burned or swept away in floods, and the towns and villages are mostly destroyed.
  The defenders, with their network of tunnels and secret chambers, traps and ambushes, continue to hold out against the vastly superior forces of the Union.

  In the north, news of the rout of their army reaches Delrune, and this causes panic.
  Sanctus realizes that his forces are greatly dwindled.
  He is fighting an entrenched and determined foe in the Riftcrag, and although they are also severely weakened, they are holding on to their Rift Canyon, and Sanctus cannot dislodge them.
  He has better luck in Kinemeet to the north, which falls.
  Kinemeet was emptied of force, which was sent south to protect Riftcrag, or south to attack the Duchy of Urnst.
  Now, hit by raids from Fellreev Forest to the north and the forces of Delrune to the east, it cannot hold out, and surrenders itself to the elves.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Re: Goddang e-mail!*



> *To Hades with this blasted contraption!  I'll do my
> Edena!  The Blank are beginning research on 10th level magic!  In addition, we will use Scrying spells to determine whether or not it is safe for us to devote our power to research.  Using these divinations, we will be protected from a surprise attack.  Should we be attacked in a turn, we will have been considered to have been spending a mere 10 PL on 10th level research.  If we are not attacked, we will have been considered to have spent ALL of our power on 10th level magic research.
> *




Is it possible to declare your research with a tag like that? I thought if you researched you could not use that PL for anything else... If so I'm going to start researching more since I thought it lowered your defense hugely.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: For Lord Melkor!*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *The Shade Imperium reinforces the western front and goes to the defensive, giving ground doggedly. Occasional raids and attacks are made against the enemy to keep them off balance. Spelljammers and the like are attacked by elite scuads who kill or enchant the pilots into shanging sides. Enemy mages and clerics are made a prioritated target for the fiends on the ground. a line of trenches and traps are built behind the front as a secondary defensive line and if the battle goes poorly for the Shade they retreat to that line. The Shade also withdraw 5 points of armies from the east. If the western front is in danger of breaking all shade forces are pulled out from the east except the guard on the County of Urnst.
> The Shade do their best to spread dissent and uprisings amongst the enemy forces homelands, the Kevellond and the Pomarj are prioritized. Assassins do their best to destabilize the enemy forces and homelands by killing important officials and officers. *




You may be able to blow up my spelljammers, but good luck yurning them against us.  The Spell jammers are Piloted my Gith, who have great strength of will and are Guarded by Githzerai _Zerths_ Who are master monk/fighters or monk/wizards, and not so easily defeated.

As for turning the soldiers and commanders against Kelden, Demigod and Prince of swords, again good luck.  His semi-divine aura has an enthralling effect on his troops.  they honestly love him and will give their lives for him.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Repost.*

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith 
The western half of Nyrond is now the property of Sollir (while Kas and his Legions sit there and do nothing but regenerate their losses.) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No. You contradict yourself. First you say that the Legions of Kas conquer Nyrond and now you say that Sollir does it. You also wrote that a part of the Legions of Kas reinforced the army at the Flinty Hills. I'm confused. Sorry if I'm too harsh, I just got carried away. 
Did Mr Draco really order the Legions of Kas to do nothing?! I know I ordered them to move, but his order supercedes mine in this case. I still need to know
----- 

The victorious armies from the battle of Flinty Hills divide. 1/4 of the armies chase after the fleeing enemy army to attemt to kill it. They will not walk into any obvious traps, though. 3/4 of the armies turn against the invaders of the North Kingdom to reinforce the defences and drive them back. The God-Emperor is with this force. 
Two smaller forces dig in in the Flinty Hills and Garrel Enkdal, building defences.

Last edited by Serpenteye on 02-22-2002 at 11:19 PM


----------



## dagger

The dwarven Spell Jammers where NOT, repeat NOT, ferrying troops this turn, they where helping defend Celene.


----------



## Creamsteak

Thanx dearly for the clarification.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, a few modifications:

  It was one of the Dwarven mountains over Celene a certain illithid attacked, and caused to crash, crushing an elven village in the process and flattening the surrounding fields and woods.

  The Army of Artansomay is a typo.
  It is the Army of Delrune.
  And you, Creamsteak, sent it on Turn 1 down to link up with the Swanmays, but it ran into the Dark Union first, and was engaged in battle and unable to disengage.
  Now, it is in rout, a greater part of it dead, the rest falling back into Calrune and Gamboge Forest.
  Fortunately for you, the God Emperor cannot give pursuit - he has a new army that has penetrated into the heart of his nation.
  The 1/4 of his army pursuing your fleeing forces is stopped cold at the borders of Calrune and Gamboge Forest.

  Mr Draco really DID order the Legions of Kas to do nothing.
  As for who holds Nyrond, that is up to Mr Draco, Serpenteye, and Sollir.

  The Gith Spelljamming Armada looks to the west, where the Scro Armada, Illithid Fleet, and Neogi Fleets are tearing the unholy crap out of the Kevellond League.
  The Gith are helping a great deal against the Shade, but they realize that those people over there need help, and they need it NOW.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Nitpicks*

The forces of the Dark Union launched no major assaults on the Grandwood. They established a defensive perimeter around the forset and raided the forest with Wraiths, Wights, Shadows and Ghosts, striking from the ethereal and the shadows to kill and undeadify the opposing forces, this was also done against civilians. The new undead would then join the attackers, fall under their control, and "recruit" more undead.

the Sea Barons reinforced the Sahuagin, does that make a difference at sea?

Well. Sollir did give me control of Nyrond in an e-mail. He can confirm this.

New Orders:
The victorious army in Delrune retreats to deal with the invaders while the armies that were already sent there (the North Kingdom) tie them up and contain them. A strong defence is established at the borders of the Delrune, Celadon, Seldanora and Gamboge. The areas taken in the offensive are fortified.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Nitpicking back:

  The Sea Barons arrived too late to aid in the battle.
  They could now attempt to attack the Fleets of the Lendores, but the Fleets of the Lendores are bigger than the Fleets of the Sea Barons.

  Nevermind the fact that barbarian ships are streaming down en-mass from the Thillronian Peninsula to disgorge troops.
  These barbarian ships are well known for their prowess in sea battles also.

  The defenders of the Grandwood were expecting this kind of stunt.
  To answer it, they have clerics who turn away the undead, or destroy them.
  They also have various things light Continual Light stones, protection from evil (permanent), Mirrors of Life Trapping, and Mirrors of Opposition waiting for the more powerful attackers coming into the Grandwood.
  Their spies and scouts are everywhere;  the Grandwood military intelligence is nothing short of astonishing.

  And yes, the Dark Union controls Nyrond.
  However, the Swanmays and their allies are besieging Eastfair, and once they take it, they will be in a good position to fight the God Emperor and his returning forces.


----------



## Serpenteye

I accept that. Sorry for being argumentative. 

The God Emperor himself teleports to Eastfair with a few elite scuads (4+6 ppts) to reinforce the city.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Kelden's army falls back into the forests of Cellene, continuing the battle against there foes there, pinning the shadow forces between his army and the orcs from the south.

The Gith Spell jammers, useless in such heavly forested country go west to battle there ancheint enemy, The illithid.  Githzerai _Zerths_ Plane shift and board the Mind flayer vessels and slay the crews.  If successful, they turn the Illithid ships against the scro an neogi.


----------



## dagger

<occ>How long will it take to reach Yeomanry? I posted this on page 8, just wanted to know so I can decide whether to recall them or not</occ>


At this point I muster the combined might of the Duchy, County, and Principatlity of Ulek and have them head towards the Yeomanry to help in the defense. This means all dwarves, humans, and elves. They will take what ever firearms, grenades, and other war tech they can get or scrounge. 

Dwarf King Olinstadd Corond will lead this force.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gith Fleet has no trouble whatsoever turning it's guns on the neogi, illithid, and scro fleets.

  FESTY DOG, FORSAKEN ONE, TAKE NOTE.  Your fleets are under attack!

  To Dagger, IMPORTANT:

  Your forces can march across Keoland and engage the Hive Cluster within days.
  But if you do that, you will tear away a crucial part of the defensive line currently holding against the Shade.
  That line is holding on, but it is taking everything it has to beat back the incredible onslaught of the Shades.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

keep your troops where they are dagger.

The survivors from the underdark assualt which took Geoff, sterich and too many other places to remember, fall back to defensive lines within the kevoland leauge and the yeomanry.


----------



## Serpenteye

*In Lord Melkor's name*

How big are the armies that are opposing the Shade in the west?


----------



## dagger

I continue to hold against the Shade, the Free Council calls off the attack.


----------



## kaboom

A few of the gnomish side-wheelers of grayspace (4PL worth) are helping the Gith Spelljammer fleet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, you'd better do something (although I will wait for Williams and Darkness to return to post.)

  The Formians, having eaten all the people they could find in the Yeomanry, are still hungry.
  They start pouring into southern Keoland.

  The Navy of Keoland could debark it's troops and send them into the fray, but the fleets of the Scarlet Brotherhood aren't too far away, and could then walk in and sink the entire Keoland Fleet.
  The monsters of Dreadwood have been pinned up, not doing anything all this time, and they want some fighting, and wonder why Turrosh Mak hasn't ordered them out.  However, these monsters are not enough to stop the invasion.
  The Hool Marshes depleted their forces on Turn 1, sending them up to the Pomarj, where they are now fighting the Shades.

  Something out of Return of the Jedi is going on in the skies over the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists, as hundreds of spelljamming vessels are fighting toe to toe, ballistae bolts and catapults at work, spells rocketing back and forth, and dozens of beings dropping from the ships every second, splattering on the ground.
  The Githyanki refused to come and help.
  It is not known why.
  Their message was simply:  We have our Orders, and we obey.


----------



## dagger

From this point onwards the spelljamming dwarves are going to take security precautions against people taking control of there vessles.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unknown, Serpenteye.
  However, probably well over 150 PL.
  Ulek, the Pomarj, the Lortmil Technomancy, the Kevellond League, and the Coalition of Light and Shadow are all there, holding that defensive line.

  To Dagger - don't blame me.  I'm only doing as Anabstercorian directed ...


----------



## kaboom

The rest of my spelljammers are helping Keoland.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Well, you'd better do something (although I will wait for Williams and Darkness to return to post.)
> 
> The Formians, having eaten all the people they could find in the Yeomanry, are still hungry.
> They start pouring into southern Keoland.
> 
> The Navy of Keoland could debark it's troops and send them into the fray, but the fleets of the Scarlet Brotherhood aren't too far away, and could then walk in and sink the entire Keoland Fleet.
> The monsters of Dreadwood have been pinned up, not doing anything all this time, and they want some fighting, and wonder why Turrosh Mak hasn't ordered them out.  However, these monsters are not enough to stop the invasion.
> The Hool Marshes depleted their forces on Turn 1, sending them up to the Pomarj, where they are now fighting the Shades.
> 
> Something out of Return of the Jedi is going on in the skies over the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists, as hundreds of spelljamming vessels are fighting toe to toe, ballistae bolts and catapults at work, spells rocketing back and forth, and dozens of beings dropping from the ships every second, splattering on the ground.
> The Githyanki refused to come and help.
> It is not known why.
> Their message was simply:  We have our Orders, and we obey. *




Heh, I typed "Githyanki" when I meant "Githzearai". I edited the post to reflect that.  *The Githzerai * use the tactics discribed above.  

As for the Dreadwood, I unleash them now on the invading hive swarm (Why didn't I use them before? Good Question)


----------



## dagger

?Im not blaming you, just telling you what the dwarves are going to do to defend themselves against it from now on. No biggie.


----------



## Creamsteak

I am sharing tech with the following people.

Alyx 
Darkness 
Dagger 
Kaboom 
*John Brown 
William Ronald 
Forrester 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Black Omega 
Turrosh Mak 

I keep forgetting to email this... so I am posting it. 

*John Brown- I will offer to share tech with you as long as you agree to share it with me in the terms of our Non Agression Pact. Till he states this, we are not sharing tech, but all it needs is his OK.

Edit: I may be delayed for an hour... Might not be back till 10.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*for the record: Tech Sharing*

I am sharing tech with the folowing:

Alyx 
Darkness 
Dagger 
Kaboom 
Creamsteak
William Ronald 
Forrester 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Black Omega


----------



## kaboom

Sharing tech with: 
Alyx 
Darkness 
Dagger 
Creamsteak 
William Ronald 
Forrester 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Black Omega
Turrosh Mak


----------



## Alyx

I am sharing tech with

Alyx 
Darkness 
Dagger 
Kaboom 
Creamsteak 
William Ronald 
Forrester 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Black Omega
Turrosh Mak

Alright, now what have all of you got me into here


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Hi Alyx, glad you could make it


----------



## Serpenteye

Yes. Hi, enemy by assosiation. Welcome back.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey Bonedagger...

I don't think we have had any aggression with each other so far... Is this true?

Edit: As far as me and Sollir are concerned I am making fortifications in my new counties. I am building trenches, watchtowers, catapults, balistae, and attempting to scry the enemy in case they make an attack against these forces. There are two temporary HQ's in the most heavily fortified area as of right now. Leaders are mixed up into the two bases to prevent enemies from knowing who to knock off and where they are. Decoys of every leader in this army exist in both headquarters. Air raid sirens are installed on watchtowers.

Edit 2: Well it is good to know that Me and Vecna are not arch-enemies... maybe you should read an email I am about to send you about my character background.


----------



## Bonedagger

That is true...... why?


----------



## Alyx

Gee, thanks Turrosh Mak (hides).

___

Anfaren scowled as he jumped from the /Sunchaser/ to the tiny (comparetivly) landing craft, one of many the Lendore forces were using to ship their troops ashore.  He has a scratch on his head, the remenent of the suaghin assualt.  Damn those fish-beasts!  They had attacked out of nowhere, somehow evading the detection spells that the Lendore fleet always had erected.  Fortunatly, the Lendores had been fighting them for years, and knew how to fight them backwards and upside down.  That assualt had been fended off soon enough, but not before the chieften had swung his scimitar all too close to Anfaren's head.

And now they were attacking on foot.  Dmn damn damn.  War brought many suprises, and this was the worst.  Well, the Lendore army was not exactly shabby at footwork, (as the sword pierced fishlike bodies that decorated the /Sunchaser/'s deck proved), but the land was a whole new battleground.

Well, they had their orders, and contgencies for those orders, and contegincies for those contingencies, and so on and on.

Welcome to war, where the plan dies before the first troops engage.

___

OOC:  Edena, you know what I am up to, via E-mail.

___

Half a continent away, the defenders of Celene stood together.  They had just concluded yet another meeting with thieir allies, and yet again the line had decided to hold.

"I am not leaving."  Said the female elf, her dress pure white, unrent by the magic she had been defending against and luanching herself.  "If the enemy over-runs Celene, I will fall as well."

"Sister..."  The knight began.  The symbol of Luna was on his chest, bright even under the unnatural darkness assualting their lands.

"No.  I will not run.  Better to die then lose the country I have fought for for many, many years."  She sighed.  "I would say that this is what comes from inviting outlanders into Celene, but they have protected us as much as we have protected them."

"I am astonished to hear you say that."  The knight says.

"I am, as well."  She responded.

Behind them, positive energy elementals tended to the wounded, healing them as fast as they were brought in.  Before the two, the battle went on, as the Knights of Luna, the forces of Celene, and the many many allies that had entered Celene fought with shadows from beyond nightmares.

The battle raged on.


----------



## dagger

I am sharing tech with the folowing: 

Turrosh Mak
Alyx 
Darkness 
Dagger 
Kaboom 
Creamsteak 
William Ronald 
Forrester 
Zelda 
Uvenelei 
Black Omega


----------



## Serpenteye

The main strategy of the Sahuagin at sea is to attack the enemy ships from below. To drill holes trough ships hulls, tear off their tillers and avoid elven swordpeople until they have drowned. Then it's dinnertime! The Sahuagin also make liberal use of summon monster to summon waterelementals. Enemy magical defences are dispelled. Occasionally they cast Wall of Stone or Wall of Iron spells on board the ships. The result should be obvious.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

In north kingdom the massed forces of the Dark swamp, the Rakers giants and Humaniods, The storm Riders and Barbarians fight feircely to bring down the walls of eastfair.  With The lands all around reduced to little more than dirt, eastfair is the only thing left to demolish...

In The Forests of Celene Kalden's army and the Pomarj legions fight a feirce battle to protect Celene from enemies both within and without.

In Kevolond, The weary defenders ready themselves to face yet another rush from the Hive swarm.  They Pray that somehow, help will reach them and reach them soon...

Allong the Trenches of the wild coast, The Pomarj Orcish Legion and the Shadow army are locked in a incredibly bloody battle.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

To John Brown:  I do not mind aligning with you, however I have no intention to lose the life of the Hellmaster, however I will sign a non-aggression pack.

Otherwise:

The league of warlords will fight against Creamsteaks approaching army, using the ambushers as well as summoned chromatic dragons, slaadi, and demons.  Hellmaster Phibrizzo will fight Sanctum (teleporting w/o error to wherever he is if he tries to run around), being practically immune to all his attacks (oathbow's magic is negated by Sanctum's perfect black ioun stone and won't penetrate Hellmaster's DR), Hellmaster himself can fire volleys of metal projectiles and he will go under cloak of chaos as well as several contingincies (He's immune to antimagic field if he can make a save, see item Mantle of Invulnerability on char stats), and will teleport to the Burned Quaggoth Forest (or whatever its called ) if he falls under 1/3 hit points.  He will take the strongest warlords with him as well if the battle looks like it will fail but will at least try to stall Sanctum's attack for as long as he can.


----------



## Rhialto

A great many things are occurring at this time.

In the remaining Kevolland League nations, (most notably Gran March), former citizens of the Yeomanry, and Sterich hold protest marches for the League's actions.  They protest an increasingly authoritarian League that is ignoring the nations that it swore to protect, and abusing its power.  These marches are intended to be nonviolent, though sometimes tempers do flare...

-------
Scarlet Brotherhood emissaries cluck their tongues at all this horrid violence.  It is such a shame, they state, that people can't work through their differences in a nonviolent manner.  Aside from their support of peace talks, the emissaries are perfect gentlemen.  They stay where their told, are polite to everybody, and cause absolutely no mischief.  Several even allow themselves to be given exacting alignment tests that reveal them as Lawful Neutral....

--------
A great amount of money has been stolen from the Dark Union.  Future investigation show that the money went to the Shade Empire.  The Shade Empire claims it has no idea how the money got there...


---------
Assassinations run rampant in the city of Greyhawk, targeting various officials in the Shade Empire.  The Dark Union and the Empire of Iuz also have assassination problems, albeit not as severe.  Baklunish and the Kevolland League still face assassinations, but their number is declining.  Again, all attempts to find the assassins fail, or indicate agents of rival powers.


-------
Some Nobles in Gran March are considering leaving the League.  As of yet, they remain a small, but vocal minority.

-------
And a minor Sea Prince marries a goblin.  "She maybe green, and only three feet tall, but she's all the woman I need." he says.


----------



## Serpenteye

Any Dark Union or Shade official who is murdered in the recent rise in violent crime is raised or reanimated.
A polite but firm investigation of wether the Shade stole the money in question is started. The shade are somewhat offended by this but cooperate because of the troublesome geopolitical circumstances.

What is the approximate powerlevel of the raiders of the North Kingdom?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmmm...*

I'm actually not sure if the Illithid who knocked down the mountain from the sky was me.  I don't think that Edena would make Anabstercorian do something quite THAT dramatic without direct orders...  Who else has Illithid, powerful Illithid?  That one wasn't me.  And I say so, to everyone.

Anyhoo, I'm having a great time!  I'm blasting stuff with my Dream Guns all day long, spraying people across battlefields and leaving lives shattered and wasted in my wake.  Glee!  I love my Unstoppable Psychic Smackdown Mind Blast of Screaming Agony And Bloody Hemhorraging.  I'm going to have to write up those feats.

Enough of such piddling things.  I continue to promote stalemates in any battle I can safely take part in without risking my neck - Which should be most of them.  However, I will take a break to travel to Iuz.

>>

Anabstercorian strides in to Iuz's waiting room, and gives a deep bow, his long, flowing cloak draping over his slimy form.  Iuz is not impressed.
"What have you come here for, you mad mind flayer?  Have you come to try and threaten me with your 'great power'?"  He says this with obvious sarcasm.
Anabstercorian shakes his head.  <<Hardly.  Instead, I merely wish to assure you that I have no intention of engaging in hostile activities with you, or any of the powers that you control.>>
Iuz nods a bit.  "Good.  Then all is well between us, as it has been for the last hundred years."
Anabstercorian nods.  <<Thank you.  We may have more good things to say to you regarding our relationship in the future.  For now, I must be going.  So many people to kill...>>
And he vanishes.

>>


----------



## Rhialto

Unfortunately, most of the victims seem to be missing their souls.  You look everywhere--Heaven, Hell, behind the sink--but they aren't there.  And divination gives you no idea where they went.  

To be blunt--someone's gone to a lot of trouble to make sure they remain dead. 

(You can of course raise them as zombies, but these tend to make poor administrators, due to poor time-keeping skills.)


----------



## Rhialto

I'm turning in for the night.  

And to make everything clear--we don't attack anybody.

At least, not directly...


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase stands before a huge army. Many races gathered together and assmebled into vast regiments.

"Now is our time to strike back at those attacking our homelands, our scro armada is up there fighting for us at this very moment. They are fighting hard, now we will turn the tide!" he yells at them, "Go now, and slay those who stand against our rule!"

As the huge army starts marching off Silver Phase turns to his companions, Obni and Khelarque.

"Come," he says, "we must join the fray, and fight beside our people so as to give them morale."

*Silver Phase, Khelarque and Obni are leading an approximately PL20 force up to help their other forces on the suface of the Crystalmists*


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Darkness's troops*

Since they are unable to get over the Mountains in the conventional fashion, they pull back into Ull and try to figure out annother way to cross...


----------



## kaboom

Like my taxi service?


----------



## Creamsteak

I wander how Edena is going to adjudicate the duel... I guess he is asleep...

To Sollir: I think what I am getting the vibe of, is that duels have random victors. We both roll a d100 and then Edena rolls a D100 and whoever was closest wins... or maybe Edena rolls for High/Low to decide... so our whining is useless I think...

This is just a vibe though... we will be the first two to actually participate in such an action. And the Anti-Magic Field is "At Will" you know.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Like my taxi service? *




Heh, Yes that would work.
Infact, I thought you had allready moved them to Keoland, but Edena said that you didn't, so you didn't...


----------



## kaboom

Like my taxi service?


----------



## Creamsteak

Hmmm... I think I will take a trip over to 

Nuklearpower.com
and
bobandgeorge.com

Just in case any of you need some Pick Me Up entertainment.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Like my taxi service? *




LOL!
Yes Kaboom, If you would be so kind as to pick up darknessess troops and drop them off in keoland.

By the way, what are your rates?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Creamsteak, us both rolling like that isn't fair for the power levels we invested into our character, it would be silly for a PL 1 character to beat, lets say Vecna a PL 20 character because of a lucky roll.


----------



## kaboom

__________________________________________
LOL! 
Yes Kaboom, If you would be so kind as to pick up darknessess troops and drop them off in keoland. 

By the way, what are your rates?
_____________________________________________

Okay, I'll do that.

Your rates question just inspired me.  

Are you a young romantic couple looking to fly away from the bloodshed, madness and death reigning the world right now?  Well, now you can.  With Kaboom's "Flyaway Ships", you can just rent a yacht and fly into the sunset!* Below is a price list:

One week- a small rowboat
One month-a keelboat
Three months- a sailing ship
Six months- a warship
Nine months- a galley
One year- that old musty castle down the road that you'll never use

*no guarantee that you won't be eaten by hungry demons though


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Very well.
  Two different forces are helping the armies of the Baklunish Confederation cross the mountains.
  The Sky Ships and Flying Citadels are one, but another power is involved, wrapping protective shields around the Sky Ships, giving those on the ground strength and endurance beyond mortality to climb up and over the mountains.

  As a result of this, large forces of the Baklunish reach the heights of the mountains in the west, and the lowlands in the east.

  The illithid, scro, and neogi fleets knock many of the Sky Ships out of the air, killing all aboard, but the greater number make it through, protected by the Gith Fleet and that strange magical aura around them I mentioned.

  A really fierce war starts in the heights of the Barrier Peaks, Crystalmists, and Hellfurnaces as hundreds of thousands of warriors from Ishtarland, Lyrn, Aaqa, Esmerin, Orcreich, and the Baklunish Confederation take on the main force of the Humanoids, and their giantish allies.
  I would say it was like two titans slugging it out, except that there are actual titans in the attacking force.

  Those who were ferried over the mountains, land in Geoff, Sterich, and the Yeomanry.
  Those in the Yeomanry have to be picked back up after a short, bitter battle, for the enemy is too strong.
  They reland in Keoland.
  Their, they meet the main thrust of Festy Dog's forces, as the Hive Cluster's full force attempts to break through.
  In Sterich, the humanoids and giants that are here are no feint, like before, but are entrenched and fight back fiercely.
  In Geoff, it's the same way.
  The drow continue to remain surprisingly absent, but their surface dwelling allies are fighting for all they're worth.

  The siege of Eastfair was unwise.
  The forces of the Swanmays and their many allies could have whelmed central Ahlissa, but they dithered trying to take Eastfair.
  They have succeeded.
  Now, the God Emperor has shown up with his entire army, plus the Lost Elves from Adri Forest.
  Furthermore, the main southern army of the Dark Union has now marched up to the battlefield.
  Suddenly, the Swanmays, and monsters of Dark Swamp, and the Giants, and the elves of the Lendores, find themselves facing a force many times their own.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Creamsteak, Sollir, I request you actually play out this one on one combat, between Sanctus and the Hellmaster.
  An arbitrary ruling on my part is not wise, in this instance.
  Create a chatroom and actually play it out, or use the IR chatroom I do believe someone has set up (ask Williams about that.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Creamsteak would you like to do this instead in the Fight Club? If so, 400 ft. by 400 ft. radius battlefield large enough?

Edit-Fight Club so everyone can watch, no mystery poisons like you wrote in either, they're too hard to make up stats for and be balanced.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, I'm on the defensive now so you will need to attack me. I will ask William what this chatroom is and how to access it. Once you announce the attack in a post we will meet there and begin combat. Edena will be semi-necessary to make certain things possible... For instance doesn't your cloak of invulnerability give you saving throws? You would have to make a caster level check to overcome an anti-magic field, not a saving throw. Anyway if Edena is too busy we will nominate someone who has nothing to gain... I say Abstercorian because he is so dedicated to stalemates. What say you?

I'm not sure how fight club works... elaborate for me, k?

"Have fun you two lovebirds"

LOL yep... I think we were just told to "get a room"

Just say you teleported into my council room durring discussions...


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Chat room*

No need to ask William about it since the owner is here.

http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html

or, if you prefer a proper IRC client:

irc.webmaster.com
port 6667
#bugbearsfolly

Have fun you two lovebirds


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I don't have IRC and if Creamsteak won't attack me I won't attack him at all. (for now)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Bonedagger, John Brown, could you please join me in the chatroom?

http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html 

  I am there now.  Thanks.

  Everyone else present in the IR, could you please join me there?

  Thank you.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I don't have IRC and if Creamsteak won't attack me I won't attack him at all. (for now) *




That's what the Java Client is for.  as long as your system can handle Java, you can use it.  
just go to the link i provided


----------



## Festy_Dog

If the scro armada isn't doing so already, Silver Phase orders them to go full offensive on any hostile forces in the crystalmists.

Right now there should be whatever is left of the PL 30 Scro and about PL 15 worth of ground forces, including Silver Phase, his cohort Khelarque, and Obni attacking enemies anywhere in the Crystalmists.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I mean also I won't attack creamsteak's nation, I was only accepting the duel originally as part of my defense.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The siege of Eastfair was unwise.
> The forces of the Swanmays and their many allies could have whelmed central Ahlissa, but they dithered trying to take Eastfair.
> They have succeeded.
> Now, the God Emperor has shown up with his entire army, plus the Lost Elves from Adri Forest.
> Furthermore, the main southern army of the Dark Union has now marched up to the battlefield.
> Suddenly, the Swanmays, and monsters of Dark Swamp, and the Giants, and the elves of the Lendores, find themselves facing a force many times their own. *




First we circle some of our more mobile divisions around and hit the Enemy from all sides. Then the God Emperor, Xaene, Drax, Tenser, Philidor and the elite of the Unions forces (4+2+1+1+2+15) teleport into Eastfair to deal with the occupying army. The PC and NPCs will fight hard but not to the death, they posess the means of escape if necessary.


----------



## William Ronald

Hello, Edena.

I am back.  

I thought that the Baklunish and Northwestern Crescent troops could attack the enemy bases in the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmist mountains.  After all, Hannibal crossed the Alps with elephants and no magic.  I wish I had been given a clear impression that there was NO way for the forces allied to me to fight the humanoid hordes from their side of the mountain.

Be that as it may, I am here.

As for the Black Brotherhood, their provacateurs, where found, are arrested and publicly revealed. The  increased security is normal in wartime, and I would think that such a minor (by his own desire) power as Rhialto would have only very LIMITED success. I have a letter from Edena showing I know of the existence of your little organization. Furthermore, all my allies know of your groups existence as does the Scarlet Brotherhood. 

If the forces Zelda gave me to control are in trouble, they will do a fighting retreat  (as I said in my first post).

The Baklunish and Northwestern Crescent forces will try to secure Keoland.  A call goes forth for aid and more vessels to transport allied troops. If troops can be spared from fighting the Church of Shade (Turrosh Mak) tell me, then they are sent home to help.  All the forces are fighting a fierce defensive war.

Kaboom, thanks for coming through for me.  I will be on line for the next few hours.  Edena, sorry if I seem upset.  I wish I had been given a clearer picture that it was impossible for the Baklunish and Northwestern Crescent forces to attack the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Iuz speaks....*

People of the IBKSC.....calm yourselves....Yes, I was dead for awhile, but I got better.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase gets his ground forces to establish defences against the incoming Baklunish forces, and tries to spur the scro armada into fighting harder when the time comes to defend themselves from the new threat.

Also, as long as he has no problems with it, Forsaken One's forces are also going to swarm up out of the mountains to assist in the fortification and defense of the Crystalmists.


----------



## William Ronald

I will have two of my demideities, Heward and Keoghtom try to sabotage the Scro Armada as best they can.  As Heward is a demigod and a bard, he will seek to control the minds of the scro forces and have them fire upon the spelljammers that they are allied to.  Especially the illithid spelljammers.


----------



## dagger

OCC , the chatroom is irc.webmaster.net


----------



## Turrosh Mak

yeah what he said.

William get your butt in there

Also, now that williamis back, I'm turning over control of the alliance force to him, Including my forces.  

Good luck Wiliam


----------



## Kalanyr

The Scion of the Formian Queen uses its awesome telepathic power to hinder the Demi-Gods attempts at control of the Spelljammers! (As long as Forsaken does not object of course)

Drow Tech is being shared with the Hellmaster.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

My forces hold the line against the shade, advancing when possible.

The Army of Swanmays, burns Eastfair, tails it out of the North Kingdom and goes to the Dark Swamp.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*War Update*

The elven imperial navy of Greyspace is joining in the spelljamming battle over the western mountains.
  So are the dwarven spelljamming mountains.
  With their help, the gith and gnomish spelljamming forces are making slight headway against the united scro, illithid, and neogi forces.

  Below them, the Baklunish are engaged in a massive struggle for control of the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks.
  Tens of thousands perish in battles across the passes and mountain peaks and valleys as the two forces fight.
  The humanoids and giants, however, are gaining the upper hand, and the Baklunish are being forced back, both to the west and to the east.

  In the Yeomanry, the formians, apparently sated from eating so many people, are withdrawing and moving up into the mountains to aid their humanoid friends.
  The fell peoples of the Underdark are also moving to aid the humanoids and giants.
  Surprisingly, the drow are once again absent.
  Nobody knows why.

  Forces from the Kevellond League, the Coalition of Light and Shadow, and the huge forces that have arrived via help from the Sky-Sea League retake the Yeomanry and Sterich.
  Geoff, however, continues to hold out against their counterattack.
  There, the drow actually are involved in the fight, and apparently it is making a difference.
  Drow are far more formidable enemies than humanoids and giants!

  In the east, the Army of the Swanmays (the swanmays, stormriders, barbarians, giants, elves, and others) burns Eastfair, capital of the Great Empire of Northern Aerdi, to the ground, and razes the land around.
  Then the God Emperor and his great host arrives, and the Army of the Swanmays retreats before them, falling back, not fighting.
  Well for them that they did not - the southern Army of the Union also has arrived, and the Army of  the Swanmays is outnumbered many times to 1.
  They retreat all the way to the Dark Swamp.

  The Dark Union regains all the territory it lost in the northeast.

  The Lendore Fleet is forced to move northward along the coast to the coast of the Dark Swamp.
  Barbarian ships come down to their aid, while a Fleet from the Sea Barons moves in to protect the Union Coast.

  The war of the Sahuagin and Sea League of the Solnor continues to rage, with many places underwater destroyed or occupied by hostile forces.

  In the central Flanaess, the Shades are actually being forced to give ground.
  Bitter mile by bitter mile, they are being driven back up the Wild Coast, being forced to fall back.
  Dyvvers (or what is left of it) is retaken by the forces of the Kevellond League.
  The forces of Shade end up being forced back almost to their starting point.
  It costs the lives of countless thousands on the good side to achieve this victory - a very bloody and painful victory to regain land they had originally held.

  The Shadow Throne stands unassailed, and apparently unassailable, and the Shades take all of the County of Urnst to their east.

  The bitter fight for the Duchy of Urnst continues, taking it's toll of lives, with little land changing hands.

  In the north, Iuz and the Solistarim are quiet.
  Too quiet, perhaps.

  The great army landed on Oerth by Forrester also remains quiet.
  For how long, nobody knows.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

EVERYONE, STOP POSTING ON THIS THREAD.
  THERE IS A SECOND THREAD SET UP FOR TURN 2.  CHECK IT ON THE BOARDS.

  START POSTING THERE.


----------



## Darkness

Closed.


----------

